# SmokeDaddy Magnum P.I.G and Pellet Pro PID upgrade for my PB Austin XL



## RCAlan (Oct 2, 2019)

Wow...  Where do I start.?.   Well, I upgraded my PB Austin XL to a Modified Pellet Pro Austin XL.  I added the Pellet Pro 35lb Hopper Assembly with their PID Controller to the Austin XL, I also added the SmokeDaddy Magnum P.I.G. Cold Smoke Generator along with a few other much needed mods.  The Hopper Assembly with the PID Controller took all of 20 mins. to swap out.   Adding the Magnum P.I.G Cold Smoke Gen. was a slightly different story.  I needed to do some cutting, drilling and sanding to get the Magnum P.I.G. installed.  If anyone is interested in adding real Hardwood smoke to their pellet grills and is considering adding a Cold Smoke Generator, do Your research to make sure you choose the right size Cold Smoker Generator for your size and brand of Pellet Grill.  The Magnum P.I.G. is SmokeDaddy’s largest of 3 Cold Smokers, so if anyone is contemplating getting one for their Pellet Grill, they should really make sure there’s enough room/space on their grill and in some cases, in their grill to accommodate the Magnum P.I.G...  I chose the Magnum P.I.G. because I didn’t ever want any more excuses for lack of Smoke.  This thing puts out the Smoke and then some.   I’ve found that chips burn much faster then chunks.  I wanted to be able to have a constant smoke for at least 2 straight hours...  I’ve gotten close to an hour with wood chips and a 3/4 full cold smoker.  I’m guessing using wood chunks and a full cold smoker would get closer to 2 hours..  You can always check the volume and add more wood if necessary.  The greatest plus is that the air pump allows the End User to dial in the smoke volume and there’s no increase in the grills temps...  Everything stays rock solid.  I’m still learning and testing everything that’s new on my Austin XL,  but so far so good, no complaints.   I’ve got a brisket flat, a baby back slab and a tri tip on the grill at the moment.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## mike guy (Oct 2, 2019)

Nice!  How's the smoke?   I've seen a few videos of these and haven't seen any that look like they are producing good clean smoke.  I always chalked it up to the video.  It seems like you should be able to get enough air in it to produce blue smoke, but it always looks grey / white to me.  Have you had luck getting thin clean smoke?


----------



## RCAlan (Oct 2, 2019)

mike guy said:


> Nice!  How's the smoke?   I've seen a few videos of these and haven't seen any that look like they are producing good clean smoke.  I always chalked it up to the video.  It seems like you should be able to get enough air in it to produce blue smoke, but it always looks grey / white to me.  Have you had luck getting thin clean smoke?



When the wood first ignites, like all woods will do, it’s going to burn with white smoke...  After about 20 plus mins, the white smoke starts to clear out.  Ventilation and air flow is key...  I’m still learning and trying to figure it all out...  The air pump that comes with the unit can be adjusted to help dial the smoke type in as well.  It does require some work, so for those that are just set in stone with, Set it and Forget it, then this unit is not for them.  I believe after a few more uses, I’ll have it figured out.  The main pluses are that it doesn’t add any extra heat to the cooking chamber, the real wood smoke smell is nice and the volume of smoke that the Magnum P.I.G. produces is something that the standard pellet grill just can’t replicate and all the reviews I’ve read about the unit have been great...  https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/review...ve_star&pageNumber=1&tag=smokingmeatforums-20

Kinda pricey, but I’m happy I bought it.
My first cook is still on the grill..  I’ll post back this evening how the cook turns out and how the smoke flavor was.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Oct 2, 2019)

Very nice and congrats on the new modifications.

Hopefully you get the smoke profile that you are looking for, but at the very least, with the new PID controller you no longer have to go through the cumbersome Pitt Boss non PID startup procedures, and your temperature control should be tighter.


----------



## mike guy (Oct 2, 2019)

Very cool.  Would love to see some pics or video of the smoke once it’s dialed in.


----------



## kstone113 (Oct 2, 2019)

Congrats on all the mods and upgrades RCAlan!  I'm curious if you noticed the heavier smoke taste...my guess would be yes.  

I am still researching the magnum PIG but leaning towards getting one.  

Great review!


----------



## RCAlan (Oct 2, 2019)

Well, after the family and I finished off the Tri Tip, brisket flat and the B-back slab, I must say everyone enjoyed the Que.  I purposely kept my grills temp set at 250* degrees for the first 3 hours for the Smoke, just to see if the Magnum P.I.G. could impart real wood smoke flavor and not so much from the pellets being burned in the fire pot.  I was impressed...  There’s still a few things to figure out with this Cold Smoker and one thing I noticed after the cook was over, was the amount of Creosote that was coating the insides of the Magnum P.I.G....  This smoker has to be cleaned throughly after every cook, there is no way around it.  I’m also going to have to research how too reduce the amount of creosote this unit produces if that’s possible.  Maybe I did something wrong or the Smoker itself got to hot...  When I got the smoker going, I waited until the bulk of the white smoke cleared out and a few times I opened the grills lid to help allow the smoke to escape.  Overall though, I was happy with my results and the Smoke that was imparted on my cook today was nice.  I would recommend this over the SD Wood Burning Heat Diffuser without hesitation. 

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Oct 2, 2019)

RCAlan said:


> Well, after the family and I finished off the Tri Tip, brisket flat and the B-back slab, I must say everyone enjoyed the Que.  I purposely kept my grills temp set at 250* degrees for the first 3 hours for the Smoke, just to see if the Magnum P.I.G. could impart real wood smoke flavor and not so much from the pellets being burned in the fire pot.  I was impressed...  There’s still a few things to figure out with this Cold Smoker and one thing I noticed after the cook was over, was the amount of Creosote that was coating the insides of the Magnum P.I.G....  This smoker has to be cleaned throughly after every cook, there is no way around it.  I’m also going to have to research how too reduce the amount of creosote this unit produces if that’s possible.  Maybe I did something wrong or the Smoker itself got to hot...  When I got the smoker going, I waited until the bulk of the white smoke cleared out and a few times I opened the grills lid to help allow the smoke to escape.  Overall though, I was happy with my results and the Smoke that was imparted on my cook today was nice.  I would recommend this over the SD Stick Burning Heat Diffuser without hesitation.
> 
> Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi



Glad to hear of the progress and good results.

I don't know how to reduce creosote production.  But cleaning it with a paste of water mixed with baking soda and scrubbing it with steel wool should make for an easier cleanup.


----------



## RCAlan (Oct 3, 2019)

After noticing the creosote build up after my first cook with the SD Magnum P.I.G. , I did some digging and some research and came across this thread.   A few of the postings I believe are from the owner of SmokeDaddyinc as well...

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/amnps-smoke-daddy-myths.140797/

There’s a lot of valuable info and a great read...

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... in SoCal and Always... Semper Fi


----------



## mike guy (Oct 3, 2019)

My experience with stick burning and creosote has less to do with the temp of the cooker and everything to do with a stick / log not having complete combustion.  Total ignition is usually required for clean smoke.  

I guess my question is can an enclosed vessel like the smoke daddy get total ignition?  With enough air pressure, and room around the fuel, it should.  Otherwise it's going to smolder and produce creosote.  If you open the cap while it's burning, do flames shoot out?  

Now some creosote or by products are ok, and even sought after.  The cleanest stick burner in the world still produces by products when a new log is first put on and total ignition hasn't happened yet.  

Those brief spurts of "bad" smoke is probably what people mean when they say stick burner flavor.  It's a combination of mostly good smoke, with bursts of by products that is very limited.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Oct 3, 2019)

mike guy said:


> My experience with stick burning and creosote has less to do with the temp of the cooker and everything to do with a stick / log not having complete combustion.  Total ignition is usually required for clean smoke.
> 
> I guess my question is can an enclosed vessel like the smoke daddy get total ignition?  With enough air pressure, and room around the fuel, it should.  Otherwise it's going to smolder and produce creosote.  If you open the cap while it's burning, do flames shoot out?
> 
> ...



Yep. Very well explained.


----------



## RCAlan (Oct 4, 2019)

Just wanted to update Everyone on My findings and thoughts after my first cook with the Pellet Pro PID Controller and the SD Magnum P.I.G. Cold Smoker...  Overall, the Pellet Pro PID held My grills temps within 10*-15* degrees of the set temperatures I had my grill set too, so no complaints whatsoever...  Now for the SD Magnum P.I.G...  I know it’s going to take some time and testing to get the Cold Smoker dialed in and I believe it is possible.  After  doing some research, I’m going to try a few different steps and see if they make any improvements.  From what I’ve read, the black tar/creosote buildup was due to the lack of oxygen in the fire being burned within the Magnum P.I.G. and also the type of fuel/wood being burned.  On My first cook, I let the fire burn for 15mins to help allow the thick gray/white smoke to clear out.  I had the Air pump set on mid level mostly throughout my cook, but I guess that still wasn’t enough air.  On My next cook, I’m going to remove the bottom cap of the Cold Smoker to allow more air/oxygen to feed the fire...  I’m also going to try a mixture of wood pellets, chips and small wood chunks mixed together as the fuel source and I’m going to use a larger spring baffle to help produce better air circulation within the Magnum P.I.G. on my next test to see if these changes will help solve the creosote formation and buildup.   I also read that it’s a good idea to have your grill preheated first before turning on the Cold Smoker...  I’ll give these new procedures a try sometime over the weekend and I’ll post back my results...  If anyone has any experience with the SmokeDaddy Cold Smoker devices and has solved the creosote issue, please share your procedures used, it would be much appreciated.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Oct 5, 2019)

RCAlan said:


> Just wanted to update Everyone on My findings and thoughts after my first cook with the Pellet Pro PID Controller and the SD Magnum P.I.G. Cold Smoker...  Overall, the Pellet Pro PID held My grills temps within 10*-15* degrees of the set temperatures I had my grill set too, so no complaints whatsoever...  Now for the SD Magnum P.I.G...  I know it’s going to take some time and testing to get the Cold Smoker dialed in and I believe it is possible.  The amount of Creosote found inside of the Magnum P.I.G. and throughout my Grill was alarming to say the least...  and anyone who has read my postings over the past year and a half knows one of my many recommendations to others and something I always do was to always keep your grill clean...  The Creosote was like black tar baked completely over the entire interior of the Cold Smoker and found throughout my grill as well.  It took me the better part of 3 plus hours to clean my grill and the cold smoker...  I had to resort too using, Oven Cleaner, Drain Cleaner and evening Sandpaper to remove the creosote found inside of the Magnum P.I.G....  That’s not going to be the normal routine in order to use this device...   After doing some research, I’m going to try a few different steps and see if they make any improvements.  From what I’ve read, the black tar buildup was due to the lack of oxygen in the fire being burned within the Magnum P.I.G. and also the type of fuel/wood being burned.  On My first cook, I let the fire burn for 15mins to help allow the thick gray/white smoke to clear out.  I had the Air pump set on mid level mostly throughout my cook, but I guess that still wasn’t enough air.  On My next cook, I’m going to remove the bottom cap of the Cold Smoker to allow more air/oxygen to feed the fire...  I’m also going to try a mixture of wood pellets, chips and small wood chunks mixed together as the fuel source and I’m going to use a larger spring baffle to help produce better air circulation within the Magnum P.I.G. on my next test to see if these changes will help solve the creosote formation and buildup.   I also read that it’s a good idea to have your grill preheated first before turning on the Cold Smoker...  I’ll give these new procedures a try sometime over the weekend and I’ll post back my results...  If anyone has any experience with the SmokeDaddy Cold Smoker devices and has solved the creosote issue, please share your procedures used, it would be much appreciated.
> 
> Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi



I think you're on the right track.

Increased levels of creosote usually mean that the fire is not getting enough air, and/or not burning hot enough to give off a cleaner type of smoke.

Since more air would allow for a cleaner burning fire, taking steps  to allow more air to get to it or even forcing more air into it would seem like a smart move.

What about a bigger air pump?  That's what this guy in the video seems to have tried.



Barring that, what about trying lump charcoal in it instead of wood, or even a mixture of lump charcoal and wood chips or chunks, adjusted to a ratio which would yield less dirty smoke.

As lump charcoal tends to burn hotter, maybe this would help.

Good luck solving your creosote problem.   Like I said earlier, I think you're on the right track to getting it solved.   I am not an owner of it.   But a bit of research indicates that you are not the only owner of it who has faced this problem and so an effective solution should be forthcoming.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Oct 8, 2019)

You will not have any smoke flavor with a pellet grill above about 300°. You will have smoke flavor from a Kamado regardless of the temp, just due to the fuel used.


----------



## RCAlan (Oct 18, 2019)

Just a update on My work in progress with the SD MP...  Adding the SD Magnum P. to a Pellet Grill is almost like converting it into a Offset Smoker..   The only difference is that the heat will still come from the burn pot in my pellet grill and the smoke will come from SD Magnum P.  Think and treat the Magnum just like You would an offset smoker...  So start and maintain your fire just like you would an offset.  How You start your fire is key.  Don’t add unburnt lump coal to the SD MP, instead, use a charcoal chimney starter and start your lump coal burn in it.  Once the Coals have burnt down and are producing tbs, pour the coals in the SD MP.  Fill it 1/3 full with the coals and then add your wood chips, small chunks or pellets to the SD MP and set the air pump to mid level speed to high speed depending on what you’re burning...  I also found that lining the SD MP and the top cap with heavy duty aluminum foil really helps solves the cleanup of the SD MP.  One thing I noticed is that the SD MP is made from heavy gauge aluminum, but while it’s burning wood and as you use it, it will change color due to the heat and the fuel source being used.  The typical OffSet Smoker is Black inside , so you won’t notice much the change in color, because it’s already black...  but You’ll see the change with the SD MP.  Just inspect it and properly clean it after every use.  Lastly, the bottom end cap has 4 small holes in it to help allow air/oxygen to the fire/coals...  I added four more holes and also increased the diameter of the holes a bit to help the air flow in the SD MP.  My most recent cook was way better then the first..  The Smoke was much better and the clean up was a breeze.    Pellets and wood chips burn much faster then wood chunks, so if you use a combination of chips and pellets, be prepared to refill the smoker every hour and a half.  The SD MP is still a work in progress, but this time around, I got much better results and I have a good idea of what the SD MP is capable of while hot smoking.  Burning real hardwood gives a very distinct positive flavor profile... and while burning pellets even in the SD MP gives a lighter familiar pellet flavor profile.  I prefer real hardwood.   If You truly miss the hardwood flavor profile, then I recommend using wood chips and chunks...  If You like a little stronger pellet smoke profile, then use pellets...  I hope the info helps.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## mike guy (Oct 18, 2019)

Hey thanks for writing that up. You have me curious about one of these. 

Are you getting thin clean smoke now?  would love to see any pics or video of the smoke with your mods.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Oct 18, 2019)

What about the creosote?


----------



## RCAlan (Oct 18, 2019)

SlowmotionQue said:


> What about the creosote?



On my last cook, I used lump coal, burned completely before I added the mixture of pellets 1/3 pellets and 2/3 wood chips...  The SD MP was also lined inside with aluminum foil...  The Creosote deposit was 80-90% better then the first cook.   My first  cook took me more then 3 hours to clean the Magnum P. and grill...  and this cook took me all of 20-30 mins to do a complete cleaning.  The Smoke flavor profile was also much better.  There was no creosote residue in the Austin XL at all and there was only a little bit in the SD Magnum P.  Still a work in progress, but compared to the SD Wood Burning Heat Diffuser, this unit is a Million times better in smoke production and flavor profile.  It’s all about fire management..  Eliminate all the factors that can cause creosote to form.. and I’m still learning, but this time it was a huge improvement.  One of the hard parts is when you add more fuel/wood, you’re going to get a good dose of TWS, but it clears out.  I can cook with TWS, as long as it’s not for a long period of time....  I think the modifications I did to the base end cap and adding a larger spring baffle also helped in eliminating the creosote along with the proper pre burn of the lump coal and the mixture of pellets and wood chips.  On my next cook, I’m thinking of filling the SD MP up half full with pre-burned lump coal and then fill the remainder with a mixture of wood chunks and pellets...   Pellets seem to burn cleaner, but the real hardwood chips and chunks produce a better smoke flavor profile to me...  and I’m always keeping and taking notes...

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## RCAlan (Oct 19, 2019)

mike guy said:


> Hey thanks for writing that up. You have me curious about one of these.
> 
> Are you getting thin clean smoke now?  would love to see any pics or video of the smoke with your mods.



Trying to achieve TBS with the SD Magnum P. or any of their other cold smokers...  I’m thinking the more pre-burned lump charcoal used in the cold smoker, the greater the chance of achieving TBS as that’s what the pre-burned lump coals are producing... TBS...  It’s when You add the wood chips, chunks and pellets to the SD MP, does the production of heavy TWS starts.  I don’t have a problem with some TWS, but never for the entire smoke/cook...  I’m thinking if someone was to use only Hickory, Oak or Mesquite pre-burned lump coals and not add any other wood fuel source to the SD Cold Smokers, then TBS would be much easier to achieve.  Adding wood chips, chunks and pellets to it in lesser amounts to the pre-burn coals will help add more wood flavor to the burn.  It’s a balancing act...  Use Pre-burned lump coals only equals TBS while using the SD MP...  Add another wood fuel source to it and the production of TWS with start...  Which is not a bad thing for some people as long as the volume of TWS can be monitored and controlled.   That would be up to the Enduser too decide...  Also, if TBS is being produced, there’s lesser production of Creosote as well...  Learning as I go as well and I hope the info helps.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## mike guy (Oct 19, 2019)

Interesting.  I wonder if you couldn’t put a ball valve on there so you can shut off smoke to the cook chamber when you add fuel.  Then you can open it back up when the smoke is to your liking.  

I might have to pick one of these up and tinker.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Oct 19, 2019)

mike guy said:


> Interesting.  I wonder if you couldn’t put a ball valve on there so you can shut off smoke to the cook chamber when you add fuel.  Then you can open it back up when the smoke is to your liking.



You mean like a 3-way brass ball valve T-full port?

Something like this:

https://www.valworx.com/product/3-w...-port-2-npt/brass-3-way-ball-valves-full-port

Well, if one just wanted to tinker, I don't see why that wouldn't work. 

That would allow you to turn the valve one way to release dirty smoke away from your food, until your smoke became TBS, and then you just put the valve into the straight position and allow TBS to run through.


----------



## mike guy (Oct 19, 2019)

3 way would work but you could also go with a cheaper 2 way and just remove the top cap while waiting for the the new fuel to ignite. Dirty smoke exits the top.  Akin to leaving your firebox door open while you wait for the new split to catch before limiting oxygen.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Oct 19, 2019)

Yeah, I see what you mean.

You'd just shut your smoke valve off,  take your cap off the burn canister, add fuel, once the fuel in your canister started to give off TBS,  put your cap back on the canister and then reopen your smoke valve to release the TBS smoke into the cooking chamber.


----------



## RCAlan (Oct 20, 2019)

That was a great idea...  I just picked up a 2-Pc Full Port Brass Ball Valve that can handle 150 psi working steam pressure and temps up to 400* degrees for $20.00 at the Home Depot Hardware Store.  https://www.homedepot.com/p/Watts-3...rt-Threaded-Ball-Valve-3-4-LFFBV-3C/205888734

Now I can control the volume of smoke and the type of smoke with just a turn of a handle...  The Brass color sticks out a bit, but this is a great improvement and update for the SD Magnum P.I.G.  Thanks again.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## RCAlan (Oct 22, 2019)

Trying to upload a few pics...  Lets see if this works..

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## RCAlan (Oct 22, 2019)

And a pic of the Smoke production from the SD Magnum P during the first test and before any of the updated mods and procedures were done...  With the new mods and procedures in place and the brass ball valve installed, I can dial back any TWS production or cut it off completely with a turn of the handle...  and then when it’s producing TBS, just turn the handle back and it’s all good. 

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Oct 22, 2019)

This valve should come with the smoke generator.


----------



## RCAlan (Oct 22, 2019)

SlowmotionQue said:


> This valve should come with the smoke generator.


I was thinking the same thing...  To bad we can’t Patent an idea...  Or can You?  You and Mike Guy came up with a great idea...  Almost 10 years in production and I guess no one else thought of it.  Of all the pics posted that I’ve seen online, I have never seen one with a ball valve attached to it...  Simply Genius idea...

 Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## mike guy (Oct 22, 2019)

Glad it's working out.  The valve does seem kind of obvious in retrospect, at least as an additional fitted option.  It might come with it's own side effects, like I assume at some point that valve is going to get kind of gummy inside.  Your setup looks like it'd be pretty easy to disassemble every so often and give a good wire brushing.

I told myself if I wanted to get more smoke I'd just use my offset, but now you really have me wanting to try one of these out.


----------



## RCAlan (Oct 22, 2019)

mike guy said:


> Glad it's working out.  The valve does seem kind of obvious in retrospect, at least as an additional fitted option.  It might come with it's own side effects, like I assume at some point that valve is going to get kind of gummy inside.  Your setup looks like it'd be pretty easy to disassemble every so often and give a good wire brushing.
> 
> I told myself if I wanted to get more smoke I'd just use my offset, but now you really have me wanting to try one of these out.




Or once it starts to stick and gum up, just unscrew it and soak the ball valve in some CLR..  Calcium Lime Rust removal solution for a few minutes and then it’s good as new...  Thanks again for the idea.. 

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## RCAlan (Oct 22, 2019)

mike guy said:


> Glad it's working out.  The valve does seem kind of obvious in retrospect, at least as an additional fitted option.  It might come with it's own side effects, like I assume at some point that valve is going to get kind of gummy inside.  Your setup looks like it'd be pretty easy to disassemble every so often and give a good wire brushing.
> 
> I told myself if I wanted to get more smoke I'd just use my offset, but now you really have me wanting to try one of these out.



Give it a shot...  They have 3 to choose from and if You have any questions, just give them a call first.  They have great Customer Service too.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## RCAlan (Oct 24, 2019)

Just wanted to give an update on the progress with the SD Magnum P.I.G...  If anyone adds the ball valve to the SD Cold Smokers, which is a great idea, they should order/buy an additional base canister cap as well.  The top canister cap and base caps are identical except that the base cap has 4 pre-drilled holes in it and the top cap doesn’t have any holes.  When using the ball valve to dial back the volume of smoke into your grill or to stop the flow of smoke altogether, that flow of smoke has to go somewhere...  If the smoke is forced to stay in the smoke canister, it will choke and drown out the fire and effect the quality of smoke within the SD Magnum P....  but if you put a canister cap on top that has holes in it, the excess smoke will be able to exit out the top of the SD Magnum P. and limit any negative effects on the wood/fuel source or it’s smoke quality and production.  When the SD Magnum P. is producing TBS, then put the top cap without holes on the Smoke Canister and when it’s producing TWS, put the Canister cap on with the 4 holes in it to help allow the system to breathe and to help the Ball Valve to work more effectively by limiting the amount of TWS into the cooking chamber of your grill.  Having and using both Caps will help allow you to dial in the volume of smoke and the quality of smoke while using the ball valve with any of the SD Cold Smoking Generators.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## kstone113 (Nov 4, 2019)

hey all,
 I talked to a fellow Rec Tec'r about this and he just leaves his grill open for the smoke to escape while waiting for the smoke to turn to TBS.  While I think the ball valve is a good idea, from what he thought, it isn't necessary.  Just putting that out there.  I still haven't pulled the trigger yet as I've been pretty busy.


----------



## kit s (Nov 4, 2019)

Have a smoke daddy and well don't use that much any more....the creosote build up in burn chamber is substantial.


----------



## kstone113 (Nov 4, 2019)

kit s said:


> Have a smoke daddy and well don't use that much any more....the creosote build up in burn chamber is substantial.


Is it not worth the work of cleaning?  Or the food isn't worth the extra work?  People who I have talked to who have it don't use all the time but love the Q it makes.


----------



## RCAlan (Nov 4, 2019)

kstone113 said:


> hey all,
> I talked to a fellow Rec Tec'r about this and he just leaves his grill open for the smoke to escape while waiting for the smoke to turn to TBS.  While I think the ball valve is a good idea, from what he thought, it isn't necessary.  Just putting that out there.  I still haven't pulled the trigger yet as I've been pretty busy.



I like the option of being able to dial back the smoke in my grill if needed and not lose grill temp by opening up the grills lid to allow any excess smoke to escape.  Kstone113, if you do happen to get one and on your first cook or test, you’ll see what I mean.  TWS for many is not a bad thing as long as it can be controlled and the ball valve gives you that option of having better control of the volume and quality of smoke during your cook.  Kit s, as for the creosote buildup, I’ve found that if you use lump charcoal, pre burned in a chimney starter then add the lump charcoal to your SD Cold Smoker, you’ll have much less buildup of Creosote in the canister.  Also, if You line the interior of the SD Canister with heavy duty aluminum foil, you’ll have much less Creosote buildup and it makes  the after cook cleanup a breeze.  Here’s a great thread to read about smoke management with many tips pertaining to the SD Cold Smokers as well as the AMNPS...  It’s a long read, but it has valuable information...  https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/understanding-smoke-management-updated-12-08-14.139474/

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## kit s (Nov 5, 2019)

kstone113 said:


> Is it not worth the work of cleaning?  Or the food isn't worth the extra work?  People who I have talked to who have it don't use all the time but love the Q it makes.


Cleaning for most part, but also the smoke can get away from you at times.


----------



## RCAlan (Nov 5, 2019)

kit s said:


> Have a smoke daddy and well don't use that much any more....the creosote build up in burn chamber is substantial.



Kit s, how long have you had your SD Cold Smoker and what steps/procedures are you doing on the lighting of your SD Cold Smoker?

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 5, 2019)

kit s said:


> Cleaning for most part, but also the smoke can get away from you at times.




A Trash Can works pretty good on a Big Kahuna!!
Then replace it with an Amazing Smoker.
Worked for me.

Bear


----------



## RCAlan (Nov 5, 2019)

I see some members still have the intention of hijacking threads...   I see why some of the old great members stop posting on this forum...  

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## kstone113 (Nov 5, 2019)

RCAlan said:


> I like the option of being able to dial back the smoke in my grill if needed and not lose grill temp by opening up the grills lid to allow any excess smoke to escape.  Kstone113, if you do happen to get one and on your first cook or test, you’ll see what I mean.  TWS for many is not a bad thing as long as it can be controlled and the ball valve gives you that option of having better control of the volume and quality of smoke during your cook.  Kit s, as for the creosote buildup, I’ve found that if you use lump charcoal, pre burned in a chimney starter then add the lump charcoal to your SD Cold Smoker, you’ll have much less buildup of Creosote in the canister.  Also, if You line the interior of the SD Canister with heavy duty aluminum foil, you’ll have much less Creosote buildup and it makes  the after cook cleanup a breeze.  Here’s a great thread to read about smoke management with many tips pertaining to the SD Cold Smokers as well as the AMNPS...  It’s a long read, but it has valuable information...  https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/understanding-smoke-management-updated-12-08-14.139474/
> 
> Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


Hey RCAlan - I know you already have the valve so kind of a moot point but I talked to someone who got a different air pump that goes to a lower air settings.  He said once the SD gets going, this allows the SD to last longer and works better.  The guy is supposed to reply back to me on what air pump he got.  I've heard of people getting a different one than the one SD offers.


----------



## RCAlan (Nov 5, 2019)

kstone113 said:


> Hey RCAlan - I know you already have the valve so kind of a moot point but I talked to someone who got a different air pump that goes to a lower air settings.  He said once the SD gets going, this allows the SD to last longer and works better.  The guy is supposed to reply back to me on what air pump he got.  I've heard of people getting a different one than the one SD offers.


Kstone113, the stock air pumps low setting is really low...  I’ve seen a few videos where  the Owners swapped for a higher output air pump.  For the average size Pellet Grill, the stock air pump set on the medium to high setting should work fine and if the User really wants to back off on the air, just set it on low or turn the air pump off.  I have another portable air pump that can inflate car tires, that I haven’t used/tried yet.  At the moment, no need too. 





Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## kstone113 (Nov 5, 2019)

Yes, that is the video I've seen also.  When I get the info, I"ll let you know.  But to be clear, the guy I'm talking to on a rec tec fb page - is not the same as the video above.  

Off that topic, have you tried lining with aluminum foil inside the SD like you mentioned?


----------



## RCAlan (Nov 5, 2019)

kstone113 said:


> Yes, that is the video I've seen also.  When I get the info, I"ll let you know.  But to be clear, the guy I'm talking to on a rec tec fb page - is not the same as the video above.
> 
> Off that topic, have you tried lining with aluminum foil inside the SD like you mentioned?



Yes I have...  The SD Magnum P is made of heavy gauge aluminum.  After My first cook and dealing with the clean up, I made some changes and a few mods.  The base canister cap now has 8 holes to allow for better air/oxygen flow, I added a larger diameter baffle spring to improve air circulation and I lined the interior of the SD Canister with heavy duty aluminum foil...  Those 3 mods, plus using and pre burning of the lump charcoal has really helped cut down on the creosote buildup.  I’ve also noticed that since the SD aluminum canister gets super hot, it will change to a darker color both inside and out..  That’s a normal process of Aluminum.  lining the interior of the canister helps with the cleanup and also helps cut down on the creosote buildup.  I also line the top canister cap with heavy duty aluminum foil as well.   The SD Canister should be cleaned after every use and lining the canister with heavy duty aluminum foil makes the cleanup a lot easier.   Remember, due to the heat being produced within the SD Canister, the interior of the canister will still darken if you use aluminum foil or not.   Hope the info helps...

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...   Semper Fi


----------



## kstone113 (Dec 2, 2019)

Hey RCAlan - just checking back to see how things are going and if any other cooks under your belt and hows things in general with the Magnum P.I.G. are going.  

I know I've said awhile I plan  to get one and still do.  I just need to find time to go get it from the store.  I might actually go tomorrow if I can squeeze in time.  

I did do another brisket a few weeks ago and used my heavy D heat diffuser and was happy how things came out but still craving that extra smoke flavor that I am confident the cold smoker will provide.  Seems like you have everything down to a good system/process with yours.  All the research I've done(like you), seems like you are doing it right now.


----------



## RCAlan (Dec 2, 2019)

kstone113 said:


> Hey RCAlan - just checking back to see how things are going and if any other cooks under your belt and hows things in general with the Magnum P.I.G. are going.
> 
> I know I've said awhile I plan  to get one and still do.  I just need to find time to go get it from the store.  I might actually go tomorrow if I can squeeze in time.
> 
> I did do another brisket a few weeks ago and used my heavy D heat diffuser and was happy how things came out but still craving that extra smoke flavor that I am confident the cold smoker will provide.  Seems like you have everything down to a good system/process with yours.  All the research I've done(like you), seems like you are doing it right now.



Yes, the Pellet Pro PID Controller is working very well on the Austin XL..  As for the SmokeDaddy Magnum P.I.G. Cold Smoker, I couldn’t be happier.  It is a learning process, but it’s worth the little extra effort when you consider you’re burning real wood and the benefits real wood smoke can give to your cook.  Also, the Cold Smoke Canister doesn’t add any extra heat to your pellet grill while cooking.  Some may prefer to use tubes and trays and that’s fine.  I never post to knock Ones preferences, I just prefer the flavor profile of real wood smoke instead of burning more pellets in a tray or smoke tube.  And I’ve tried both...  Now when I bbq/smoke a chicken or a turkey, I use pellets only for my cook... and when I’m bbq/smoking pork or beef, I’ll fire up the SD Magnum P.I.G. and it’s all good.  The after cleaning process is a little extra work, but for me, it’s worth the extra effort and the mods I’ve done makes it that much easier.  Is the SD Magnum P. for everyone?  No, but those that have one and have learned how to use it correctly wouldn’t use anything else...  

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/review...ve_star&pageNumber=1&tag=smokingmeatforums-20

If You do ever make it over to SmokeDaddyinc in person, ask Dennis are there any new products coming in the future...

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## kstone113 (Dec 3, 2019)

RCAlan said:


> Yes, the Pellet Pro PID Controller is working very well on the Austin XL..  As for the SmokeDaddy Magnum P.I.G. Cold Smoker, I couldn’t be happier.  It is a learning process, but it’s worth the little extra effort when you consider you’re burning real wood and the benefits real wood smoke can give to your cook.  Also, the Cold Smoke Canister doesn’t add any extra heat to your pellet grill while cooking.  Some may prefer to use tubes and trays and that’s fine.  I never post to knock Ones preferences, I just prefer the flavor profile of real wood smoke instead of burning more pellets in a tray or smoke tube.  And I’ve tried both...  Now when I bbq/smoke a chicken or a turkey, I use pellets only for my cook... and when I’m bbq/smoking pork or beef, I’ll fire up the SD Magnum P.I.G. and it’s all good.  The after cleaning process is a little extra work, but for me, it’s worth the extra effort and the mods I’ve done makes it that much easier.  Is the SD Magnum P. for everyone?  No, but those that have one and have learned how to use it correctly wouldn’t use anything else...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/review...ve_star&pageNumber=1&tag=smokingmeatforums-20
> 
> ...


I will ask.  I am tentatively planning on going in on Friday since I have the day off.


----------



## kstone113 (Dec 6, 2019)

Hey RCAlan - I finally made it to SmokeDaddy today.  I got my Magnum PIG and hopefully will get it installed on Sunday.  I did get to talk to Dennis for 30 minutes or so.  Probably could of talked more but he had stuff to do.  Man, he's a great guy and everyone who worked there was cool.  Dennis showed me a number of things.  They are working on a wi fi enabled PID controller.  The prototype he had looked good!  That was definitely there new things coming out soon.  He said they are phasing out their horizontal pellet pro smokers and more going with their new vertical cabinet smoker.  The vertical is really nice in person!  Dennis said  there is no other pellet smoker like it that has as much space as that one.  

Once I get the Magnum PIG installed and do a cook, I'll post back here the results.


----------



## RCAlan (Dec 6, 2019)

kstone113 said:


> Hey RCAlan - I finally made it to SmokeDaddy today.  I got my Magnum PIG and hopefully will get it installed on Sunday.  I did get to talk to Dennis for 30 minutes or so.  Probably could of talked more but he had stuff to do.  Man, he's a great guy and everyone who worked there was cool.  Dennis showed me a number of things.  They are working on a wi fi enabled PID controller.  The prototype he had looked good!  That was definitely there new things coming out soon.  He said they are phasing out their horizontal pellet pro smokers and more going with their new vertical cabinet smoker.  The vertical is really nice in person!  Dennis said  there is no other pellet smoker like it that has as much space as that one.
> 
> Once I get the Magnum PIG installed and do a cook, I'll post back here the results.



Wow...  Great News Kstone113 and thanks for the update.  No speculation/guess on the prices on the WiFi enabled PID Controller or their new vertical Cabinet Smoker?   Oh, did You ask Dennis for any additional tips on how to deal with the Creosote accumulation that you’ll see on your first few cooks.  I know my procedures and modifications will really help as well.  Reading everything I saw and did will really help You.  Make sure You start with hot and completely prepared lump charcoal and then use chips and chunks for the smoke.  The Aluminum Canister will darken on the inside a lot, that is completely normal.  Lining the canister with foil will help the cleanup...  You might want the canister to get seasoned first, so using the foil is up to you.   Oh and don’t be afraid of the smoke production...  You can prop the lid to let some of the smoke out.  Good luck and enjoy. 

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## RCAlan (Dec 6, 2019)

Also two great reads/info to help You with your new SD Magnum P






						Understanding Smoke Management - updated 12/08/14
					

Understanding Smoke Management  Recently, on several meat smoking and BBQ forums, including this one, I’ve noticed an uptick in the number of threads pertaining to the color of the smoke being produced, specifically Thin Blue Smoke (TBS) vs. Thick White Smoke (TWS). Various posts on the threads...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				









						AMNPS & Smoke Daddy Myths?
					

Are the following statements facts or myth's?   AMNPS produces no creosote.   Smoke Daddy creates excessive amounts of smoke and creosote making products taste bitter.  The following are the results discovered while cold smoking three country cured hams, but first, the ham that was smoked in...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## Little-m (Dec 8, 2019)

RCAlan said:


> Yes, the Pellet Pro PID Controller is working very well on the Austin XL..  As for the SmokeDaddy Magnum P.I.G. Cold Smoker, I couldn’t be happier.  It is a learning process, but it’s worth the little extra effort when you consider you’re burning real wood and the benefits real wood smoke can give to your cook.  Also, the Cold Smoke Canister doesn’t add any extra heat to your pellet grill while cooking.  Some may prefer to use tubes and trays and that’s fine.  I never post to knock Ones preferences, I just prefer the flavor profile of real wood smoke instead of burning more pellets in a tray or smoke tube.  And I’ve tried both...  Now when I bbq/smoke a chicken or a turkey, I use pellets only for my cook... and when I’m bbq/smoking pork or beef, I’ll fire up the SD Magnum P.I.G. and it’s all good.  The after cleaning process is a little extra work, but for me, it’s worth the extra effort and the mods I’ve done makes it that much easier.  Is the SD Magnum P. for everyone?  No, but those that have one and have learned how to use it correctly wouldn’t use anything else...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/review...ve_star&pageNumber=1&tag=smokingmeatforums-20
> 
> ...



Alan, I'm very curious how you would compare the smoke flavour (amount) you get in your cooks now with the stock Austin XL controller.  I've found that the stock controller in my PB was about right for me, but after switching to the PP I too found things lacking.

Before the PB, we had a Big Chief and the smoke flavour was way over the top with anything we smoked in it.  So naturally, I'm a bit sheepish about getting the Magnum as I don't want to experience the same thing.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## RCAlan (Dec 8, 2019)

Little-m said:


> Alan, I'm very curious how you would compare the smoke flavour (amount) you get in your cooks now with the stock Austin XL controller.  I've found that the stock controller in my PB was about right for me, but after switching to the PP I too found things lacking.
> 
> Before the PB, we had a Big Chief and the smoke flavour was way over the top with anything we smoked in it.  So naturally, I'm a bit sheepish about getting the Magnum as I don't want to experience the same thing.
> 
> ...


When comparing the PB Austin XL Controller to the Pellet Pro PID Controller for smoke production, the stock PB Controller puts out a little more smoke to me.  I didn’t mine the temp swings from the PB controller, as I had mine dialed in pretty good.  The reason why I swapped out the PB controller for the Pellet Pro PID Controller was because the stock controller just stop working.  PitBoss sent me two new controllers for free, even though my grill was out of warranty... and the Grill still wouldn’t fire up.  Everything was checked and changed... from the controller fuse to the changing out of the GFCi wall outlets as well...  Nothing worked.  I got the Pellet Pro 35lbs Hopper and PID controller combo, did a 20min. change out and not one problem or issue since.  The Pellet Pro Hopper Fan and Auger Motors are both heavy duty setups as well.  The PID controller does allow for more stable temps, with the  only downside being a little less smoke production.  Now that’s where the SD Magnum P.  comes into play.   I get all the real Hardwood Smoke for my bbq from the Magnum P. and I just use the pellets in the hopper and PID controller as my heat source.  I can bbq Hot and Fast at temps above 275*-300* degrees or higher and never have to worry about the lack of smoke or hardwood smoke flavor.  When I do bbq Low and Slow, I’ll get a little extra touch of the Pellet smoke from the PID controller setup, to go along with the hardwood smoke from the SD Magnum P.  If I’m getting to much smoke, I can dial it back by using the 2 pc Full Port Brass Valve I have installed if necessary.  It was a little work, but I got everything covered now...  No Complaints.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi.


----------



## kstone113 (Dec 9, 2019)

RCAlan said:


> Wow...  Great News Kstone113 and thanks for the update.  No speculation/guess on the prices on the WiFi enabled PID Controller or their new vertical Cabinet Smoker?   Oh, did You ask Dennis for any additional tips on how to deal with the Creosote accumulation that you’ll see on your first few cooks.  I know my procedures and modifications while really help as well.  Reading everything I saw and did will really help You.  Make sure You start with hot and completely prepared lump charcoal and then use chips and chunks for the smoke.  The Aluminum Canister will darken on the inside a lot, that is completely normal.  Lining the canister with foil will help the cleanup...  You might want the canister to get seasoned first, so using the foil is up to you.   Oh and don’t be afraid of the smoke production...  You can prop the lid to let some of the smoke out.  Good luck and enjoy.
> 
> Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


Hey RCAlan - I am not sure on those prices.  The vertical cabinet smoker is $1200 but he did have a deal with at least $100 off....maybe more?  It is heavy duty double walled and had tons of space to cook on.  He said for the price, you get the most cooking area out there.  I believe he meant in the pellet arena.  The PID controller, well, it is still in testing phase but I can tell you it won't be $100.  He joked and said everyone wants these things for $100 and they ain't cheap!  He was talking about having pre-programmed cooks from their new app but we will see how that goes.  Cool idea.  

So onto my cook yesteray.  Well......just a big wow.  All I did was cook chicken but man, it was like having chicken on a charcoal weber but better temperature control.  I got the Magnum PIG installed and did what you said, I got soe charcoals in there getting really hot so that took maybe 30 minutes.  I don't have a chimney currently.  I may look into getting  a mini one if they sell small ones.  NOt sure yet....a lot of messing around to do.  I actually used a heat gun instead of a torch.  It worked decent but took longer.  Dennis was the one who told me that's what he uses instead of a torch.  

I forgot to foil inside the Magnum PIG but afterwards it didn't look bad inside it.  I remember you saying you foiled the top but I didn't know what you meant until now....iLOL.  So yeah, I'll be doing that next time and perhaps foiling inside also but wasn't any build up inside.  I only used charcoal to start and chunks of pecan.  I didn't use any chips as I wanted to only use pecan and was out of chips.  I had plenty of chunks.  This kept a good mini fire going.  

I had the Magnum PIG going without the grill on and it is a lot of smoke but good quality smoke.  When I turned my grill on, the fan from the grill keeps the smoke moving which is good.  I cook the chicken at 250 for over an hour and then went to 275 for a bit and finished at 425.  I had the air pump on high or like a medium most of the time.  Low seemed a little too low to me but again, will have mess around with this.  

But the chicken, man, this was the one thing I had been missing since getting the Rec Tec pellet grill.  It puts out amazing food with good smoke flavor but it is NOT like using real wood smoke.  I can't wait to try a brisket and other stuff.  It was late so I didn't really do any cleaning yet of the Magnum and I know I'll have to clean the port of the Magnum but it didn't look bad at all.  And best of all, my grill cover still fits even with the Magnum PIG on it.  

To me, even just after one use, this is a game changer.  I never got this much more flavor from the Heavy D like I did with the Magnum PIG.  

RCAlan - one cool mod I saw on a Rec Tec Page,  the metal tube that comes from the air pump line, a guy went to Napa Auto Parts and had them  bend a steel line curved so it curves around the edge and then curves back to blow the air.  I'll see if I can get pic on here of what he did but idea is you can put in bigger chunks in b/c the line is off to the side.  I am going to look into that because chunks are better for the fire and some I wasn't able to fit past the metal air line.


----------



## RCAlan (Dec 9, 2019)

kstone113 said:


> Hey RCAlan - I am not sure on those prices.  The vertical cabinet smoker is $1200 but he did have a deal with at least $100 off....maybe more?  It is heavy duty double walled and had tons of space to cook on.  He said for the price, you get the most cooking area out there.  I believe he meant in the pellet arena.  The PID controller, well, it is still in testing phase but I can tell you it won't be $100.  He joked and said everyone wants these things for $100 and they ain't cheap!  He was talking about having pre-programmed cooks from their new app but we will see how that goes.  Cool idea.
> 
> So onto my cook yesteray.  Well......just a big wow.  All I did was cook chicken but man, it was like having chicken on a charcoal weber but better temperature control.  I got the Magnum PIG installed and did what you said, I got soe charcoals in there getting really hot so that took maybe 30 minutes.  I don't have a chimney currently.  I may look into getting  a mini one if they sell small ones.  NOt sure yet....a lot of messing around to do.  I actually used a heat gun instead of a torch.  It worked decent but took longer.  Dennis was the one who told me that's what he uses instead of a torch.
> 
> ...



Kstone113...  Just wait til you do your first Brisket, Spareribs or even that Tri Tip...  The more You use the Magnum P, the better it gets.  The smoke it puts out is great and yes, it not over powering either, it’s just right.  You know what’s funny, the more I’ve used mine, the more my grill smells like Pecan and Hickory...  and on a level wood pellets can’t match.  The after cleaning is very important, but the more you use it and the canister gets seasoned, it’s like having a Offset Smoker and Pellet Grill in one.  I know You have a RecTec Pellet Grill, so it’ll take a few more cooks to get everything dialed in to your liking.  For Me, it’s the best thing I could’ve done to better enhance the flavor profile of my bbq cooks.  Once You have your wood setup dialed in, it’ll make everything easier.   Now You can bbq Hot and fast and still have all the smoke you had while bbqing Low and Slow, but better smoke and more of it.  I’m glad your first cook went well and again, the more you use it, the better it gets.   Oh and if You can get a pic of that air line mod, please post it..  Thanks

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## kstone113 (Dec 9, 2019)

R
 RCAlan
  - pics from my cook and also that pic from a fb group to where he modified the air tube.  I am going to look into doing this as I can definitely see the benefit of being able to fit in bigger chunks for a cleaner fire.


----------



## mike guy (Dec 9, 2019)

Nice pics thanks!

Couple of questions for you @*
K
 kstone113
*

I see you put the PIG underneath the chimney.  Does the smoke go under the diffuser like a reverse flow?  It kind of seems like it would go straight up and out.  Do you get coverage on the opposite side?  Or does the smoke come in fast enough that it goes under the diffuser all the way to the left side of the chamber?  

Regarding the steel air line.  Does the line have holes it in, or is it pushing the air at the exit point so it draws instead of pushes?  Not sure I'm understanding what that mod does. 

Cool stuff guys, you definitely have me thinking about trying one of these!


----------



## kstone113 (Dec 9, 2019)

mike guy said:


> Nice pics thanks!
> 
> Couple of questions for you @*
> K
> ...


It does kind of do like a reverse flow.  The other side of the grill definitely gets the smoke.  Now the pump on low, not sure about that as this is only one cook but there was plenty of smoke(way more than normal at 250) and seem to have done kind of a reverse flow.  The Rec Tec controller is on the other side and I won't want a fire below the electronics.  Some have put in extra pipes to put the smokdaddy elsewhere on the left side but a lot have done what I did and put just on the right side.  

The mod allows bigger chunks to fit in your Magnum PIG.  No holes in the line anywhere, just instead of a pipe going in the middle of the Magnum, it goes off to the side curved.  It pushes the air out of the Magnum PIG into your grill.  It isn't a super strong air pump at all.  Just enough to push the smoke into the grill.  I have heard some grills fans(I've heard Green Mountain sometimes has that issue)are so strong you need a stronger air pump or I think smokedaddy just sends 2.  But from the first cook, it appears to be strong enough and does do a reverse flow type of smoke which is awesome and  what I had in mind when thinking it should go there and that is the best location in this grill.  

Even after just one cook, I totally recommend this device.


----------



## kstone113 (Dec 16, 2019)

Hey all - I did some ribs yesterday for the first time with the Magnum P.I.G.  They came out great!  A lot of smoke flavor!  

A few observations...I started at 250 on the grill but kind of pressed for time so after 1 1/2 hours, I went to 275.  After about an 1 hour and 45 minutes, I put 2 more slabs on(I didn't have them before b/c the store was out).  Again for time purposes, I put the grill up to 300 when I wrapped the ribs after 3 hours but the other 2 I left unwrapped for awhile.  

All that being said, I definitely noticed a difference in smoke taste between the first 3 slabs I put on and the other 2 I put on later.  Part of this could be due to higher heat but also, the higher you have your grill, I believe the fan is higher speed?  I'm not sure about that but that's how it appeared to me.  The first 3 had a good amount more of smoke flavor.  

I am sure you could still get some smoke at higher temps like 400 but  nothing like 250 or lower.  When  I did have the temp higher on the grill like 300, I did turn up the pump to a higher(not max) speed.  I was gauging the smoke by watching the left side of the grill and seeing if any decent amount of smoke was leaking out.  To me, that tells me the pump is blowing hard enough to reach the other side and some of that smoke will reverse back over to the chimney.  I did notice if I had the pump on pretty low, I didn't see that.  But again, this is at higher temps like 300 plus on the grill.  
Just wanted to put some notes from my cook.  I absolutely love this device!  

And RCAlan - I was going to put foil on the top piece but couldn't get it to close and just left it.  Mine is dark on top now but not flaking at all.  And inside it doesn't look bad either.  I"m curious how yours looked when you said it was really bad.  I took the brush to the inside of my cold smoker and the creosote build up easily came off.  Perhaps mine has been slightly different because for the most part, I've just used wood chunks and NO pellets and chips just a little bit but when I refill, I just use chunks.  I was worried about the cleaning process but mine has been fine thus far.   I did have to clean out the pipe going into the grill but I expected that as I had read you need to clean after every use and that held true with mine.  

Lots of experimenting to do still but LOVE the Magnum P.I.G. and for anyone who is looking for more real wood smoke flavor out of their pellet grill, this is the device for you.  I would suggest though trying other options first like a pellet tube or other tricks.


----------



## RCAlan (Dec 16, 2019)

Kstone113, on my first cook with the Magnum P.I.G. I didn’t know what to expect nor what could happen if you don’t have enough heat, use the wrong type of coals  and not have enough air circulation within the canister.  Like I had originally posted, the canister was completely black and wet inside.  So I had to do some research and ask questions to figure out what happened and why.      I made some modifications and adjustments and now everything is much better now.  The top cap still needs to be cleaned or foiled and everything else needs to be regularly inspected, but other then that, the Magnum P.I.G. is working great.  I did do a similar mod with the metal airline in the canister...   I bought a copper tube and bent it around top of the canister and also made the proper connections for the air to exit into the cooking chamber.   Hardwood chunks will definitely last longer then hardwood chips...  The Magnum P is not a low cost investment, but those searching for that Hardwood Smoke flavor, this thing definitely works.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## kstone113 (Dec 16, 2019)

Can you post a pic of your mod with the copper tube?


----------



## DocShadownix (Dec 16, 2019)

retfr8flyr said:


> You will not have any smoke flavor with a pellet grill above about 300°. You will have smoke flavor from a Kamado regardless of the temp, just due to the fuel used.


Very true.  Love my Kamado Big Joe (I see you have one too :)  )


----------



## RCAlan (Dec 17, 2019)

kstone113 said:


> Can you post a pic of your mod with the copper tube?


The smoke from the grill is being produced by the SD Magnum P. only...    The pellet grill was off.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## RCAlan (Dec 17, 2019)

I see some people are unhappy with my honest assessment and experience with the  SD Magnum P.I.G. Cold Smoke Canister in this Forum.  When others try to post false information and jokes, their posts stay and when I try to reply, my posts are removed...  I wonder why?  I’ve never post any  false information or attacked anyone’s choice’s on this forum.   I post from honest first hand experience and research...  It’s called Integrity and I wouldn’t do it any other way.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## RCAlan (Dec 17, 2019)

I get great smoke flavor bbqing hot and fast from my pellet grill now, since I’ve added the SD Magnum P to my Pellet Pro Austin XL....   Temps 275*-300* plus degrees are not a problem, the smoke generated by the SD Magnum P is completely independent from the smoke produced by the pellet grill...    So when pellet smoke gets lighter as the grills temps raises above 250* degrees, the smoke from the SD Magnum P. is not affected and I still enjoy great  hardwood smoke flavor while bbqing at 275*-300* plus degrees.  Some Pellet Grills fans may kick in a little stronger when the temps go up...  Those users can adjust the exhaust cap if necessary.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## kstone113 (Dec 17, 2019)

I'm not sure what that guy up there was talking about.  When I cook pizza on my Rec Tec Bull at 425, my kids tell me they can taste the smoke flavor from the wood.  It is very light but still there.  

I'm not sure if that guy was referring to my comment about the ribs but that was just less smoke flavor that 250....that's a duh but I wasn't sure until I tried and frankly I wanted to get those ribs done.  Just had some left overs and they were FIRE!!!  

I could not be happier with my investment in this cold smoker.  Most people I've talked to who have  gotten them love them!


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Dec 17, 2019)

I’m glad to see this working out for those  reporting on their results using it.

Sounds like a very welcome alternative to the SDHD.


----------



## mike guy (Dec 17, 2019)

This whole pellet grills not producing smoke above 250 or whatever is rather off topic so I'll just say one thing about it.  It seems to be a myth propagated by people that own other types of grills and want that type to be the best.

Maybe this deserves it's own thread, but I'm really surprised at the amount of misinformation out there.

I own all three types, a BGE, an offset, and a rt700.   

Kamado: I wouldn't put wood in it an run it above 300.  It would ignite the wood and run away, or it would burn the wood in a way that would be disgusting.  Charcoal adds a bit of flavor with indirect cooking, but it's not really an advantage if you are looking for wood smoke.  I like charcoal flavor on things like pork, but really dislike it on things like chicken thighs. 

Offset:  The hotter you go, the more oxygen you need, the cleaner the burn you get and the less visible smoke you see.  It has a slight advantage over pellet grills here because the amount of combustion gasses is just greater.

Pellet grills:  Same as above.  The hotter you go, the more oxygen you need to use, so the cleaner the burn.  You also get less visible smoke here and the myth that you need to see smoke to taste it is where people get this wrong.  There are fewer combustion gasses here, so it won't be the same as an offset burning larger amounts of fuel, but I regularly smoke chicken at 325 and on a pellet like hickory, you get a great smoke flavor.  At 325, the rt700 still has MORE visible smoke here than my offset at this temp by the way, so let's just get that myth busted please.

Adding an external smoke generator is just trying to increase the combustible gasses in the cook chamber.  It really has nothing to due with fuel vs fuel, just the amount of it.  If you added equal, by weight, of pellets to wood splits you would probably have very similar tasting food.  You just can't do that in a pellet cooker, because 1. The density (and increase surface area) of the pellets burns hotter than wood and 2. The proximity of the burn pot is too close to the cook chamber to burn the same weight of pellets to splits.  3. since pellets burn more efficiently it would be a waste to burn that many.

If you made an offset pellet cooker that could use the same weight of pellets as you do log splits, you'd have a closer amount of combustion gasses.  

That's all just academic.  Even with less combustion gasses, one can make food extremely close to an offset with a pellet cooker, IF you are also running your offset with the correct amount of airflow and using similar wood choices.  A dirty stick burn will taste smokier.  that's not inherently better, but it may be preferable to some.  Clean burning stick burners taste quite similar to pellet grills.  But there is a small gap.  Which I suspect is what external smoke generators are trying to close.


----------



## kstone113 (Dec 17, 2019)

mike guy said:


> That's all just academic. Even with less combustion gasses, one can make food extremely close to an offset with a pellet cooker, IF you are also running your offset with the correct amount of airflow and using similar wood choices. A dirty stick burn will taste smokier. that's not inherently better, but it may be preferable to some. Clean burning stick burners taste quite similar to pellet grills. But there is a small gap. Which I suspect is what external smoke generators are trying to close.



Exactly....that "small" gap to some people or even most people is so super small, they just love the convenience of the pellet grill able to keep their temps.  That gap to me was a bit bigger.  But not to where I didn't like my grill.  I love my Rec Tec Bull! There was just a few items where I like a deeper smoke flavor like when I do smoked chicken, ribs, brisket.  To me, I have the best of both worlds now with the Magnum P.I.G. and my Rec Tec's ability to hold temps.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Dec 17, 2019)

mike guy said:


> ......
> 
> That's all just academic.  Even with less combustion gasses, one can make food extremely close to an offset with a pellet cooker, IF you are also running your offset with the correct amount of airflow and using similar wood choices.  A dirty stick burn will taste smokier.  that's not inherently better, but it may be preferable to some.  Clean burning stick burners taste quite similar to pellet grills.  But there is a small gap.  Which I suspect is what external smoke generators are trying to close.



If you think that's academic, well then the position that a non PID controlled pellet grill yields better smoke flavor than a PID controlled pellet grill,   and  by extension is "better" in regard to taste difference  is really academic.

But we hear that myth thrown around all the time,  and some manufacturers actually attempt to "market' it.


----------



## RCAlan (Dec 17, 2019)

SlowmotionQue said:


> If you think that's academic, well then the position that a non PID controlled pellet grill yields better smoke flavor than a PID controlled pellet grill,   and  by extension is "better" in regard to taste difference  is really academic.
> 
> But we hear that myth thrown around all the time,  and some manufacturers actually attempt to "market' it.



I think Mike Guy had a good idea about starting a new thread about Myth’s pertaining to Pellet Grills...  I don’t want my thread to go off the rails in that direction though.  Great topic for sure...  Thanks 

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## Little-m (Dec 17, 2019)

I'm still on the fence with this.  I look at all the smoke in that pic and think about the Big Chief I had - Blah!  I guess I will just take the next step and snag a tube to see if that is enough for me.

Thanks for posting everything guys.
Mark


----------



## RCAlan (Dec 17, 2019)

Not trying to convince you...  at the end of the day, everyone has to do what’s best for them.  Have you every seen smoke from a pellet grill while it’s on Smoke mode when the lid was open?  I’m sure You have.   How much smoke did you see when the lid was open?   Did you see the picture of the smoke coming from the exhaust stack that I posted?  That smoke is coming from the SD Magnum P.
     Pellet smoke and Hardwood smoke or any smoke for that matter is not for everyone...  Buy a smoke tube first and give it a shot, it just might be exactly what you need. Here’s a good read about smoke management.  I’ve posted the link before...  Good luck

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/understanding-smoke-management-updated-12-08-14.139474/

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## kstone113 (Dec 18, 2019)

Little-m said:


> I'm still on the fence with this.  I look at all the smoke in that pic and think about the Big Chief I had - Blah!  I guess I will just take the next step and snag a tube to see if that is enough for me.
> 
> Thanks for posting everything guys.
> Mark


Big Chief sounds familiar....that is a smoker right?  I'll look it up.

I would always recommend someone tries pellet tube, wood chips on heat diffuser, meat loaf pan trick in front of fire pot with wood chips or some other kind of trick before going this route.  I did all of that and even got the Heavy D heat diffuser and that still wasn't enough for me.  For most though....I dont' think this device is necessary.  For me, I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## RCAlan (Dec 18, 2019)

I wish I had bought the SD Magnum P.I.G. first instead of going around in circles buying everything else and chasing real hardwood smoke flavor...  The price is a little much and they do sell smaller, less expensive canisters...  Finally though, the Magnum P. solved my  lack of Real Hardwood Smoke flavor profile that the common Pellet Grills today simply cannot duplicate with pellets alone...  The Pellet Pro PID Controller allows me to dial in rock solid temp settings too.   No WiFi at the moment, but I never used it or needed it in all of my years of bbqing anyways... 

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## kstone113 (Dec 18, 2019)

RCAlan - I second that.  I wish in retrospect I would of held off on the heavy D and researched more.  Though I think things happened the way they should of.  People I talked to with the Heavy D loved it.  But it just didn't do it for me cook after cook.  

Second time around I researched like crazy this one and still was nervous about pulling the trigger even after your great results but now that I have it and used it a few times, man, gets me excited about smoking even more and I love my pellet grill already.  Even after I pretty much made up my mind on this, I waited a month to really make sure I wanted it.  I'm glad b/c I lucked out getting a 15% discount through a Rec Tec group.  

And the wi fii is nice but if I was in your shoes, it definitely is not necessary.  Maybe Dennis would give you a deal since you got one of his PIDs?  What I do like about the wi fii is being able to monitor from my phone and adjust the temp if I need/want to and the chart history of the cook the Rec Tec app does.  

Anyone reading this, this device is the best way to get real hardwood smoke flavor into a pellet grill if the pellets themselves aren't enough smoke flavor for you.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Dec 18, 2019)

While I also would have skipped the Heavy D, I still find use for it as a sturdier diffuser.

At any rate I'm glad to hear that the new Magnum P.I.G setup is working for the both of you.


----------



## RCAlan (Dec 19, 2019)

SlowmotionQue said:


> While I also would have skipped the Heavy D, I still find use for it as a sturdier diffuser.
> 
> At any rate I'm glad to hear that the new Magnum P.I.G setup is working for the both of you.



Much appreciated...  I know we’ve had our battles and debates over the SD Heavy D...  Getting it figured out was kinda frustrating...  In the end, everyone was just trying to enjoy the hobby of bbqing the best we can.
Happy Holidays everyone, it’s going to be a very interesting 2020...  And Great bbq can help ease the stress.. 

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## bobbytuck (Jan 2, 2020)

Great thread.

Any tips for drilling the 1 1/8" hole for the Smoke Daddy?

I've got a new Traeger Timberline 850 -- and I've already got the SD Heavy D and Universal Sear Station -- but SD's medium size smoke generator is what I'm going to go for next.

There's one place on the Timberline where I can install it -- on the left side -- below the shelf, near the back. But I'm a little worried about the drilling.

I've got a 2x4 I'm going to cut down to size to brace the Timberline's side walls so the bit doesn't go everywhere when I start drilling, but I'm not sure what bit to actually use. I've got a normal Dewalt cordless drill -- nothing fancy -- but pretty powerful.

Any tips on the bit (or a link to what you used)?


----------



## RCAlan (Jan 2, 2020)

bobbytuck said:


> Great thread.
> 
> Any tips for drilling the 1 1/8" hole for the Smoke Daddy?
> 
> ...



What I used was a Cobalt Steel Step Drill Bit Set, 2 Pc. to drill the hole on the side of my Austin XL.  https://www.harborfreight.com/Cobalt-Steel-Step-Drill-Bit-Set-2-Pc-64647.html

You can buy a Titanium 2 Pc Drill Bit Set for half the price that’ll work, but if you’re drilling into Stainless Steel, then the Cobalt Steel Bit will make the drilling a little easier.  https://www.harborfreight.com/2-pie...oated-high-speed-steel-step-drills-96275.html

Start with the smaller drill bit first to establish the hole and then step up to the larger drill bit to finish it.  Drill the hole to about an inch and then test the size of the hole to see if the tube will fit.  You don’t want to make the hole to large, you just want the tube to be able too fit just right...  I would wear safety Goggles and a dust mask as well, to prevent any accidents.  It should take all of 15-20 mins.   Getting the hole started is the hard part...  Good luck.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## kstone113 (Jan 6, 2020)

Bobbytruck - I used a cobalt 1 inch bit I got at Mendards.  They didn't have any 1 1/8 bits there so I went with the 1 inch because I had heard it would still work.  It did....the tube did not fit with the original hole but use the bit to make it slightly bigger moving around the bit.  

One thing I've noticed since I have mine on the right(side of the smoke stack) is that when the pump is on a higher setting, some of the fat dripping miss the bucket so I probably will start putting foil around the whole bucket.  

I just made pecan smoked chicken the other stuff and everyone loved it!  I still haven't done brisket or ribs but all I've done has been great.  

I did talk to Dennis about leaving the pump on if I was say doing brisket and wanted to go to bed and he said that's fine. 

One other thing to note.  I know it has  been said this is a pain to clean....I haven't had that issue.  I"ve just been taking that brush that came with it and scraping the inside and creosote just flacks off easily.  I will have I have pretty much just been using charcoal to start and I wait till it is very hot and only been using wood chunks and occasionally chips but mostly chunks.


----------



## RCAlan (Jan 7, 2020)

I think it’s very important on how you start and manage the initial lump charcoal burn process that will have an affect with the amount of creosote that can develop in the Smoke Canister.  After my first cook with the Magnum P. and the amount of Creosote that had developed....  and it was a lot, I had to figure out what was causing it and how to fix it.  A hot burning lump charcoal base will really help in cutting down the creosote buildup in the cold smoke canister and as kstone113 has stated, what creosote that does develop is easily cleaned with the bush that comes with the unit.  The smoke canister will go through a seasoning process just like a bbq grill does.  The canisters interior will still darken due to the heat and smoke production, but this is completely normal.  Start  with a good hot base, add 1/4 chips and top with 3/4 chunks and you’ll have a nice long smoky burn.

Another issue/concern that has come up is that some pellet grills generate back pressure caused by the grills fan intermittently coming on and off.  Also, Pellet Grills with lids that are well sealed will have a greater chance of this happening as well.  When the Fan is on, the back pressure it causes will push the smoke out of the bottom of the SD smoke canister and very little if any smoke will go into the grills cooking chamber.  To remedy/fix this is to crack/prop the grills lid about 1/8”-1/4” of an inch....  Just enough to where the smoke will stop pouring out of the bottom of the smoke canisters base cap holes and start back coming out of the grills exhaust stack.  There shouldn’t be much temp lost if any and very little smoke exiting from the grills lid.  Not all pellet grills have this issue, but some do and this fix really works.

Kstone113, when you finally do bbq that brisket and spare ribs with that hardwood smoke from the SD Magnum P.I.G. you’re gonna say Wow...  You can also cold smoke them first for a half hour  and then fire up your Rec Tec...  Give it a shot.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## kstone113 (Jan 7, 2020)

Thanks RCAlan - I appreciate this thread and all your tips.  It allowed me right out of the gate to do things correctly.  Honestly, without the tips, I would of just filled up the whole canister and hit like I've seen in SmokeDaddy videos and that causes a lot of bad white smoke.  Allowing the charcoals to get real hot and red allows the smoke to be clean right off the bat.  

I'll definitely post when I do either one of those and report back.


----------



## bobbytuck (Jan 7, 2020)

Question: I've got a Traeger Timberline 850. I'm going to pull the plug on one of these cold smoke generators in the next few weeks -- I'm thinking the medium sized smoker -- the Big Kahuna -- since my Traeger is fairly compact (not the largest by any stretch).

Are there any benefits besides overall smoke time -- airflow, in particular -- to the the largest (Magnum PIG) versus the Big Kahuna (medium)?

My plan is to follow the advice here -- charcoal, and mostly store-bought wood chunks. I'm assuming the wood chunks will fit (for the most part) into the medium smoker. 3.5" diameter versus the 4.5" on the Magnum.

In other words, even though my Traeger is on the smaller side -- should I be thinking about getting the *biggest* smoke generator?

Hard to answer, I know -- since (probably) no one has both smoke generators -- but I am concerned about the air flow from the medium versus the large. And I'd hate to goof by buying a small(er) one with a more restricted air flow.

And -- another question -- has anyone added a different  -- more powerful, I assume -- air pump? Would this make a difference?

Again -- great thread. Lots of cool info.


----------



## RCAlan (Jan 8, 2020)

bobbytuck said:


> Question: I've got a Traeger Timberline 850. I'm going to pull the plug on one of these cold smoke generators in the next few weeks -- I'm thinking the medium sized smoker -- the Big Kahuna -- since my Traeger is fairly compact (not the largest by any stretch).
> 
> Are there any benefits besides overall smoke time -- airflow, in particular -- to the the largest (Magnum PIG) versus the Big Kahuna (medium)?
> 
> ...


I don’t think you’ll have any air flow problems with the stock air pump for the Big Kahuna.  I bought a larger air pump for the Magnum P.I.G. but haven’t used it yet as the stock pump puts out enough air for my size grill.
As for which size smoke canister to get for your size grill?   I’m thinking both the Magnum P and the Big Kahuna should be ok, but I’m from the belief that it’s better to have to much then not enough.  The SD Big Kahuna on the Timberline 850 should be just right.  You can also reach out to Dennis at SmokeDaddy before you place your order.  He’ll be able to answer your question about the air flow and any other questions you may have.  If you love true Hardwood Smoke on your bbq, then you’ll be very happy you got the Big Kahuna.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## kstone113 (Jan 8, 2020)

I agree with RCAlan - give Dennis a call and talk to him about it.  I went with the Magnum just like RCAlan b/c it wasn't too much more money and wanted enough smoke. 

I have noticed the smoke does not last much longer than an hour even with the pump on a lower setting.  That being said, I usually keep mine between 40 to 60% to max.  So I"m not sure if the Big Kahuna would last even shorter or not.  In theory, I would think so.  

Regardless,  I think you will be happy with the added smoke to your traeger.


----------



## kstone113 (Jan 8, 2020)

I agree with RCAlan - give Dennis a call and talk to him about it.  I went with the Magnum just like RCAlan b/c it wasn't too much more money and wanted enough smoke.  

I have noticed the smoke does not last much longer than an hour even with the pump on a lower setting.  That being said, I usually keep mine between 40 to 60% to max.


----------



## bobbytuck (Jan 8, 2020)

I pulled the plug on the Big Kahuna for my Timberline 850 a few minutes ago.

I'm still waiting on the cobalt step-bit, too -- but once everything comes, I'll post an update. Photos, too.


----------



## RCAlan (Jan 11, 2020)

Well, I just may have finished hopefully my last mod for my PB/Pellet Pro Austin XL Pellet Grill.  What I did, was to cut 2 groves out on the outer edges of the heat diffuser from the center where the burn pot is located, then to the right just before the end of the heat diffuser.  I then cut and modified the SmokeDaddy Wood Burning HD that I had and removed the 2 small baskets that would hold the wood chunks...














Now I can place the SD heat diffuser directly into the stock Pit Boss heat diffuser, coving the burn pot.  I also drilled and attached a metal rod to the SD heat diffuser that will allow me to be able to slide it too the right for high temp grilling and searing.  I had already did that mod to the Flame Broiler slider as well.   Now, I don’t have to choose between one Heat Diffuser over the other and I can bbq Low and Slow to start and then high temp grill and sear without having to remove grill grates or any other hot grill item or equipment.  I now have the benefits of having the usage of both heat diffusers at the same time.










That almost flimsy,  paper thin piece of metal, where the burn pot is located is what Pit Boss calls a heat diffuser...  and it doesn’t even cover the burn pot nor blocks  the heat.  Now with the SD heat diffuser in place, bbqing low and slow or high temp searing is no longer an issue...  Plus having the extra heat management of the grills flame broiler slider, the SD heat diffuser and the OEM heat diffuser all at the same time makes bbqing that much easier with rock solid temp control.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## kstone113 (Jan 13, 2020)

You have to have the best and most custom Pitt Boss out there....pretty cool stuff!


----------



## RCAlan (Jan 13, 2020)

kstone113 said:


> You have to have the best and most custom Pitt Boss out there....pretty cool stuff!



Thanks Kstone113..  It’s been a long, but fun journey.  When I first bought the PB Austin XL, I saw its potential and while owning it, the Austin XL’s short comings as well.   Pellet Grills in general...  Everyone was getting caught up in Traeger’s info commercials.  Funny, I wish they would release some new ones for TV in the future.   When I got the PB Austin XL  home, assembled it and did my first cook on it, I was like Wow... and Smh all at the same time.  I was like, it’s not bad...  but...  Where’s the real hardwood smoke flavor??  and this thing does have some wild temp swings at times, what’s  causing this to happen?  With any hobby, You always want to improve and make things work and perform the best they can.  Now my Pellet Pro Austin XL has rock solid temps because of the Pellet Pro Controller and my Que from my pellet grill, finally has real hardwood smoke flavor from installing the SD Magnum P. I.G.    No more having to compromise on my bbq anymore.   Just fire up the SD Magnum P.I.G. ie...  Real hardwood smoke...  and then fire up the Grill, Set it and Forget it, kick back and relax...  This is what Pellet Grill bbqing should be.  I hope the next generation of Pellet Grills that are coming on the market will make the pellet grill experience even easier and finally offer what most pellet grills owners want and miss and that’s Real Hardwood Smoke Flavor.  They already have gas/pellet grill combos...  If the Pellet Grill Manufactures would produce a pellet grill that was able to burn real Hardwood  as an option, that would be huge!!!  .02... Hopefully they’re listening and reading.  I know I can with my Pellet Pro Austin XL and I wouldn’t have it any other way.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## bobbytuck (Jan 13, 2020)

Nice!

Now all you need is a long handle welded to the diffuser -- and sticking out the side of the grill. Pull the handle, pull the diffuser away from the firepot for searing. Push the handle -- push the defuser back into place for smoking.

How did you make those side cuts?

Another SD Big Kahuna question: if I'm searing, is there anything I need to do with the empty SD Big Kahuna? Can I just leave it there empty? Does the heat from the firepit searing get sucked out from the smoke generator if it's empty?

(I still haven't installed mine yet. I'm waiting for SD to resend the perforated grid that sits down at the bottom of the generator. I didn't receive one in the initial shipment -- no worries, no big deal -- SD sent another out immediately. Should be here in a couple days.)

I was thinking of taking a ball valve and additional pipe from my homebrew stuff -- and then attaching that near the grill to the smoke generator to close off the pipe out the grill to the smoke generator. Is this overkill?


----------



## RCAlan (Jan 13, 2020)

bobbytuck said:


> Nice!
> 
> Now all you need is a long handle welded to the diffuser -- and sticking out the side of the grill. Pull the handle, pull the diffuser away from the firepot for searing. Push the handle -- push the defuser back into place for smoking.
> 
> ...



1.   Yes, I drilled a 5/16th size hole in the SD heat diffuser and through the grill.  I attached a metal rod to it and out through the side of the grill to easily be able to open and close it.  I also did the same mod to the Flame Broiler Slider on my grill a while back after I saw the feature on a Pit Boss Pro Series 1100 at the local Lowe’s Home Improvement Store.

2.   As for the mod to the Pit Boss Heat Diffuser, the idea just came to me while looking at both heat diffusers at the same time and I said to myself, this could work.  I tried cutting the PB heat diffuser first, but I didn’t have the right cutting blades.  So I took the Pit Boss heat diffuser to a local Metal shop  and I told the guy there what I wanted to do.  Funny thing, the machinist doing the cutting asked, was this a Pit Boss Heat Diffuser and I said yes, how did you know...  He answered, I have a PB Austin XL too...  I told him, a great place to learn and share about Pellet Grills is the SMF Forum page.

3.    As for searing and high temp grilling, you don’t have to do anything different to your grill or to the Big Kahuna Cold Smoker..  You can leave your empty Big Kahuna Canister on your grill.  The heat will not get sucked out through the canister.

4.   As for the Ball Valve idea, I have one attached to my grill already...  See page 2 of this thread.  Is it overkill??  No, but again, that would be up to the end user too decide.  If You haven’t already, read this entire thread... It’s packed with great info and references to help make everything much easier.  I tried to explain everything step by step just as I went through it.    I hope the info helps.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## RCAlan (Jun 8, 2020)

I know it’s been a few months since my last update...  Two of the most important things that many End Users of the SD Magnum P.I.G. Cold Smoke Canister had concerns about were the creosote buildup and good quality smoke production.   I had recommended and still do, is to start with a white hot base of coals...  Previously I had stated, to fill the canister with about 1/3 of lump charcoal and then fill the remainder of the canister with a mixture of wood chunks and chips.  I wanted a good, strong hardwood smoke flavor profile for my bbq.   Since this COVID-19 virus mess and having more time on my hands to do more bbqing and testing, I discovered less is Way Better then using more...  While bbqing some Spare Ribs a few weeks back and thinking outside the box a little, I said to myself, why not fill the Magnum P.I.G. Canister almost completely with a mixture of lump charcoal and Kingsford Natural hardwood bbq briquettes to produce tbs charcoal smoke only and see what happens...  The pellet hopper and burn pot were filled with Lumberjack 100% Hickory Pellets and the Pellet Pro Controller temp setting was set to 190* degrees to help produce more pellet smoke and to allow the grills fan to operate at a lower speed.  This was only a test...  The canister was filled half full with pre-burned Kingsford Natural Hardwood briquettes, one hickory chunk and the remainder with pre-burned Cowboy Lump Charcoal.  I know some will say that Charcoal and Lump Coals don’t produce any smoke flavor...  I guess that’s why so many people are running out to buy the MB 560GF grill..  The mixture of the Lumberjack Hickory Smoke from the Pellet Grill and Charcoal Smoke from the Cold Smoke Canister produced a really nice smoke combination.  No ashtray smoke or incomplete smoldering wood smoke...  The Charcoal smoke wasn’t overpowering, but was definitely there to accent the Hickory Pellet smoke.  The Smoke burn from the Magnum P.I.G. lasted about 2 hours and I just refilled it again with pre-burned Kingsford Natural briquettes and a few Hickory wood chips on top.  Also, the SD Magnum P.I.G. does not add any additional heat into the cooking chamber, just tbs charcoal smoke with a little touch of hickory to go along with the smoke production from the pellet grill.  What I also noticed was the lack of any Creosote production anywhere.  I think using to much wood in the Magnum P.I.G. can cause the production of Creosote to increase and also how much moisture is in the wood will also have an effect on the production of Creosote.  The smoke production from the Magnum P.I.G. was super clean and added a very nice charcoal smoke flavor profile to the Hickory smoke being produced from the pellet grill.  I don’t do any Cold Smoking, so this setup works out great for me.  I was considering getting a MB 560 GF, just too have and compare to my Pellet Pro Austin XL/Magnum P.I.G. setup...  Not anymore. I had skimmed over the MB 560’s owners manual to see how much wood they recommend to use in their unit and the ratio was like one wood chuck to every 4lbs of charcoal in the charcoal hopper.  Not very much, but some...  I’m not knocking the MB 560GF...  I was just taking notes and comparing the benefits of both products and it seems that the majority of the smoke flavor profile is being produced by the charcoal..  The wood chunks are active as well, but a lot of wood is not required and a lot of people enjoy the results.  With the combination of both hickory smoke and charcoal smoke from my Pellet Pro Austin XL setup, I think I’ve finally found the perfect balance as well...  Oh and on a side note, I removed the modified stock PB heat diffuser because it was starting to warp pretty bad.  Now I’m using the 10g SD heat diffuser only.  I hope the info helps any Smoke Daddy Cold Smoke Canister users with their pellet grills.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  In SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## mike guy (Jun 8, 2020)

Thanks for the update RCAlan.  I’ve got a few more cooks with the smoke daddy as well


Less is more, I agree.  Except with oxygen.  I always make sure to have a ton of room in the canister for air flow.  I am having  good results using a good lump charcoal as a base, maybe 1/3, and then adding a small wood chunk at a time.  

Name of the game for me is lots and lots of air around the chunk. I am still running with no bottom cover on. I put a bucket under to catch any embers. I am still considering an upgraded air pump. I’m also considering drilling some holes in the canister for more air. Really promote that chimney effect.

I think you are onto something with Lots of charcoal. my favorite way to do ribs is still on the kamado smoker. Even over my all wood offset or pellet grill. Something about charcoal and ribs go together. I will try and increase my charcoal ratio to wood, and see what that does.

overall I’m happier with the smoke daddy opposed to a smoke tube.


----------



## RCAlan (Jun 8, 2020)

mike guy said:


> Thanks for the update RCAlan.  I’ve got a few more cooks with the smoke daddy as well
> 
> 
> Less is more, I agree.  Except with oxygen.  I always make sure to have a ton of room in the canister for air flow.  I am having  good results using a good lump charcoal as a base, maybe 1/3, and then adding a small wood chunk at a time.
> ...



You’re right, having enough oxygen is very important.   Running the SD Magnum P.I.G. with the bottom cap off will definitely promote good air/oxygen flow and it also makes it easier for the ash to fall out the bottom.  I’m still using the stock air pump and so far so good.  I bought a more powerful air pump awhile back, but still haven’t used it yet.  Give the more lump charcoal/briquettes a shot...  I was throughly surprised by the lack of Creosote production when burning about 90% charcoal to 10% hardwood in the canister.   The tbs charcoal smoke was great and the pellet smoke was very good as well and the clean up was a breeze.  

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a more mods...  In SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## kstone113 (Jun 11, 2020)

Hey guys, thought I would throw in my 2 cents also on my use since December.  

I have had similar experiences.  This just kind of validates what I had been doing and thinking.  I've been filling my canister with at least 1/3 full with briquettes.  I will admit I have been using the ready light ones but I didn't buy for the smokedaddy.  Back when I had my vertical(well - still have but don't use - hopefully getting rid of very soon) propane smoker, I would have issues with the the regulator and the flames would blow out or  very light flames.  So a few times I had a to put those briquettes at the bottom of the vertical and light and provide more heat.  It was just a bandaid fix but had 2 bags of it when I got my smokedaddy.  I've gone through one bag now and wanted to ask what kind of lump charcoal brand should I get?  I've been meaning to ask that for awhile.  I know with wood chunks, I have to use a hand axe to break up which isn't a big deal to me.  I assume I might have to do the same with the lump charcoal but wanted your guys advice on which brand is best as I have no much of any experience with charcoal.  

Back to what I've been doing, I have found it best to fill at least 1/3 full of charcoal and only had a few chunks at a time.  Perhaps I should just be filling more like 1/2 full?  What percentage would you say you all are filling the canister?  

I have also thought about drilling a few more holes in the bottom cap like RCAlan did and showed us.  I do always keep a stainless steel bucket under mine also to catch ash.  Every hour or so I usually take off the bottom cap to release the ash but perhaps with more holes, I won't need to do that as much?  I know I could keep it off but would prefer to keep on.  

I do not use the smokedaddy a ton but I love it!  I haven't had too much cresocite build-up doing what I do which sounds similar to what you guys have done.  

How do you guys get your charcoals going?  Is there is chimney out there small enough for this?  I've just been filling up, turning the pump on high and using a propane torch.  It works but usually takes around 15 to 20 to get going.  

Thanks all!
Ken


----------



## mike guy (Jun 11, 2020)

For lump charcoal I don’t think brand matters at these temps.  I am picky about lump charcoal when I’m trying to reach 1000-1200 degrees for steaks.  Not as much for smoking.

For grilling I like John henry.  Bb, and rock wood aren’t bad either.  Fogo is outstanding but at twice the price I can’t be bothered.  honestly whatever brand has the most medium to large chunks and low water content is fine by me.  For the smoke daddy though, smaller chunks are good so I don’t think brand matters one bit.  For a cold smoker I don’t think even lump matters.  I use it because I have it and grill with it.  Not because I think it’s adding a lot to the cold smoker.  Thats the wood chunks job.

Before you drill,  try a cook with the bottom off, and the top only partially on. You might like how it smokes.

for lighting charcoal I use a looftlighter. It uses both heat and airflow to light.  A torch is hot but after the ignite it’s choking the air, which is where a looftlighter will be faster. I get a bit going in a chimney and toss it a few pellets for extra burn.  A sprinkling of pellets underneath your coals may help you here, they are high energy compared to charcoal as long as they have good airflow.  A looftlighter is by far my favorite way to get charcoal, wood, or a smoke tube of pellets going.  Can’t recommend one enough, Worth the price.  Apparently there is a 300 dollar battery powered one at now.  I’m not talking about that.  They’re is a 70 dollar
Plug in model that I’ve used for over ten years.  300 bucks for a battery powered one sounds ridiculous.  Maybe worth it for a camper but yea, that’s outrageous. 

Glad to see everyone experimenting and getting results.


----------



## RCAlan (Jun 11, 2020)

kstone113 said:


> Hey guys, thought I would throw in my 2 cents also on my use since December.
> 
> I have had similar experiences.  This just kind of validates what I had been doing and thinking.  I've been filling my canister with at least 1/3 full with briquettes.  I will admit I have been using the ready light ones but I didn't buy for the smokedaddy.  Back when I had my vertical(well - still have but don't use - hopefully getting rid of very soon) propane smoker, I would have issues with the the regulator and the flames would blow out or  very light flames.  So a few times I had a to put those briquettes at the bottom of the vertical and light and provide more heat.  It was just a bandaid fix but had 2 bags of it when I got my smokedaddy.  I've gone through one bag now and wanted to ask what kind of lump charcoal brand should I get?  I've been meaning to ask that for awhile.  I know with wood chunks, I have to use a hand axe to break up which isn't a big deal to me.  I assume I might have to do the same with the lump charcoal but wanted your guys advice on which brand is best as I have no much of any experience with charcoal.
> 
> ...



Hey Kstone113, thanks for sharing your thoughts and input as well...  As for which Lump Charcoal Brand is the best to use, I’ve only been using Cowboy Brand Lump Charcoal to start my base burn, but as I noted in post #93, my loading the Canister procedures has changed.  I’m sure many will say Royal Oak Lump Charcoal or Kamado Joe Lump Charcoal are better and they could be right...  For my last two cooks, I’ve been filling up the Magnum P.I.G. Canister with the Cowboy Lump Coals as the base and filling remainder with Kingsford Natural Hardwood Briquettes. I have 2 chimney starters that I got from Home Depot to start my charcoal burns.  I use a little lighter fluid to get my burn started as well.  I’m only adding one Hickory wood chunk to the Canister too obtain tbs Charcoal Smoke from the Magnum P.I.G..  I got the idea after reading the fuel recommendation from the MB 560GF Owners Manual.  They recommend to use one wood chunk to every 4 lbs of Charcoal.  Less is more...   I was completely surprised by the results.  The mixture of the tbs charcoal smoke from the canister and the Lumberjack 100% Hickory Pellet Smoke from the Pellet Grill was Super Nice...  The Spare Ribs I’ve cooked have turned out Great and with no Creosote production from the canister at all.   I’ve found that using less wood in the canister is better then using to much.  Now I’m getting the Hickory Smoke from the pellet grill and tbs charcoal smoke with a touch of hickory from the Magnum P.I.G.
  I just picked up a bag of Kingsford Hickory Charcoal Briquettes today and I’m going to give them a try on my next cook.  I hope the info helps.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  In SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## kstone113 (Jun 12, 2020)

Thanks!  I'm not sure next time I'll use the smokedaddy but I am going to go get some lump charcoal for sure.  The less is more with the wood makes a lot of sense.  

Also, it makes sense that some have not liked the smoke from the smokedaddy b/c they would add WAY too much wood and b/c of lack of oxygen, it would give that buffy white smoke which no one wants.  Usually I will add one big or two small chunks.  One time I used chips but I really like using chunks more.  

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Joma (Jun 15, 2020)

How long does the chunk wood last with the mostly lump charcoal mix for the SD Magnum?  I have a Masterbuilt pellet grill and the smoke flavor is laughable on my pulled pork and brisket.  I get better smoke flavor from my gas grill with pellet tubes! Same tubes in the pellet grill don't seem to add any noticeable smoke flavor...maybe because  of the fan, I dunno.  But I think it's between a SD Magnum upgrade for the pellet grill or just buy an electric smoker.  I'm guessing I'd be happier with the SD, but the best pulled pork I've ever had came off an electric smoker and what got me hooked on wanting to start smoking my own meats.  I wasn't even a huge fan of pulled pork till I had that smoked butt...I always thought it was fine, but it was never something I'd choose over other BBQ  options.  Anyhow, I need better smoke results!  I got the pellet grill because I got a great deal on it and figured it would improve on my gasser and pellet tube setup...but I was sorely mistaken.


----------



## RCAlan (Jun 15, 2020)

Joma said:


> How long does the chunk wood last with the mostly lump charcoal mix for the SD Magnum?  I have a Masterbuilt pellet grill and the smoke flavor is laughable on my pulled pork and brisket.  I get better smoke flavor from my gas grill with pellet tubes! Same tubes in the pellet grill don't seem to add any noticeable smoke flavor...maybe because  of the fan, I dunno.  But I think it's between a SD Magnum upgrade for the pellet grill or just buy an electric smoker.  I'm guessing I'd be happier with the SD, but the best pulled pork I've ever had came off an electric smoker and what got me hooked on wanting to start smoking my own meats.  I wasn't even a huge fan of pulled pork till I had that smoked butt...I always thought it was fine, but it was never something I'd choose over other BBQ  options.  Anyhow, I need better smoke results!  I got the pellet grill because I got a great deal on it and figured it would improve on my gasser and pellet tube setup...but I was sorely mistaken.




Good quality Lump charcoal gives better smoke flavor then regular charcoal briquettes...  Briquettes are more uniform in shape and size, so they’ll have a more consistent burn.  As for how long will a chunk of wood burn in the SD Magnum P.I.G...  It’s a balancing act.  The more wood you add to it the longer the wood will burn...  You can get 2-3 hours of smoke time from the SD Magnum P.I.G...  Adding to much wood though, will produce to much TWS and the production of Creosote.  Filling the SD Magnum P.I.G. with good quality lump charcoal or charcoal natural hardwood briquettes 50% full and then adding 1 or 2 wood chunks and then topping the canister off with more lump charcoal will produce a nice charcoal/hardwood smoke mix from the canister to go along with the pellet smoke production from the pellet grill with no production of Creosote.  Using 100% wood type pellets like 100% Hickory will also help produce a nice smoke flavor profile as well as running your pellet grill on its smoke setting or below 200* degrees for 1-2 hours will help produce more smoke for your bbq.  If you’re looking for more Hardwood/Charcoal smoke flavor for your bbq, the SD Magnum is a good option when it’s operated correctly.  Read this entire thread...  It has great info and links with valuable information about Smoke Management and the tools and info  required for a proper install.  Good luck.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  In SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## kstone113 (Jun 16, 2020)

I agree with everything RCAlan said above.  When I first got my Rec Tec Bull - I wasn't getting as much smoke flavor as my vertical propane smoker so I was slightly disappointed but doing more research, I realized that is ALL pellet smokers.  On top of that, some people prefer that deeper smoke flavor and some prefer the lighter clean smoke from pellet smokers.  

A bunch of us had gotten the Heavy D heat diffuser first and then still thought it was missing some flavor and a couple of us ended up getting Magnum PIG and I've been very happy!  I highly recommend it.  I feel like it is the best of both worlds.  

RCAlan - would you recommend a small chimney like this:

I believe I mentioned this before, I've just been using a propane torch in the magnum pig to light the bisquettes.  

And when you do lump, do you mix in bisquettes in also or do you just add bisquettes as you go on?  

Ken


----------



## Joma (Jun 16, 2020)

Thanks, guys.  I did read this thread...and pretty much all of the Heavy D thread as I considered that after coming across it in another post about this product.  Blew through half my Sunday doing so...ha.  Wish I would have seen the posts that recommended this unit EASILY over the HD before spending 2 or 3 hours reading through that huge thread wondering if it was the better option to save my pellet grill.  :)  I was mostly curious about how the latest method with more charcoal and less wood lasted.  I did order a Magnum and hope it does the trick.  I was tempted to just go the electric smoker route because I've experienced exactly what I'm looking for from one...but having to store yet another unit on top of everything else was turning me off.  That, and I read electric smokers crap out way more frequently than other options...maybe that's just the reviews, though, as the people that are pissed are probably going to be more likely to write a review.


----------



## RCAlan (Jun 16, 2020)

Kstone113 the Amazon link you posted is not working...  I have 2 of these.. https://www.homedepot.com/p/Weber-Rapidfire-Chimney-Charcoal-Starter-7416/100657893
I’ll light one for the lump coals and one for the briquettes.  I use lighter fluid to light the coals or if I have some Fire Starter like FatWood fire starter, I’ll use it.  I’ve tried using all lump..  better smoke flavor but the burn is not always consistent due to the different sizes of the coals..  Briquettes burn more consistent, but the smoke flavor is not as good as lump charcoals.  I’ll load the Smoke Canister with a mix of white hot lump coals and briquettes first, then add a couple of chunks or a hand full of wood chips and then top it off with white hot lump coals that will fit inside the canister.  I’ll check the Magnum P.I.G. after the first 1-1/2 hours and add more wood chips or coals if needed with the new loading setup.  Before, when adding to much hardwood would cause the wood to smolder and not burn efficiently.  Also as a comparison and I posted earlier is that Masterbuilt recommends 1 wood chunk to every 4 lbs of charcoal in their MB 560GF grill....   To much charcoal in the canister is not a problem, but to much wood in it can be.  The most I would ever try now is 70% charcoal to 30% hardwood in the Magnum P.I.G. to help maintain a clean burn and smoke.  More oxygen definitely promotes a more consistent burn.  Adding more holes to the base cap or removing it all together will definitely help make a more consistent burn as well.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  In SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## kstone113 (Jun 16, 2020)

Thank you!  Appreciate the feedback! Not sure why the link didn't work but basically just the Weber smaller Chimney made for their little Weber kettles.  I'm not sure if the one you posted from Home Depot is the normal sized one or not but I don't have a charcoal grill so no need for the big one.  

I'm actually as I type this using the Magnum PIG making some wings.  Never tried it making wings so I want to see how the flavor changes.  I am also running it with the bottom off to see how I like that.  Seems like it is burning through those faster than normal which isn't a big deal.  

Have you tried both off (bottom piece) and bottom piece on with your added holes - what do you like better?  The advantage of leaving off the bottom piece is I don't have to check as often and take off the bottom to release the ash.  And for some reason, my screw pin on the bottom to hold in the bottom piece is sometimes very hard to get off with gloves and I have to get a pipe wrench to get off.  Probably oil or WD-40 to the hole and screw would help but always forget to do that.


----------



## bobbytuck (Jun 16, 2020)

The small Weber chimney works fine. Essentially, all you need is some white hot coals.

Don't stress about charcoal type. Just put a handful in the chimney starter, heat it up, and then pour it into the SD when it's hot. Add a couple wood chunks -- and then then top off with more coals (even if they aren't burning -- that's fine. All you need is white hot coals at the bottom, some wood -- and then whatever else. The wood is between the coals. Just like on the Masterbuilt. It'll all catch fire eventually -- and burn.)

Again -- don't stress. Just sandwich the wood in between the charcoal. Lump, briquettes -- whatever you have -- and whatever you can light will work. Any kind of charcoal works -- and will dramatically improve the flavor. It ain't rocket science.

Just make it burn. :)


----------



## RCAlan (Jun 16, 2020)

kstone113 said:


> Thank you!  Appreciate the feedback! Not sure why the link didn't work but basically just the Weber smaller Chimney made for their little Weber kettles.  I'm not sure if the one you posted from Home Depot is the normal sized one or not but I don't have a charcoal grill so no need for the big one.
> 
> I'm actually as I type this using the Magnum PIG making some wings.  Never tried it making wings so I want to see how the flavor changes.  I am also running it with the bottom off to see how I like that.  Seems like it is burning through those faster than normal which isn't a big deal.
> 
> Have you tried both off (bottom piece) and bottom piece on with your added holes - what do you like better?  The advantage of leaving off the bottom piece is I don't have to check as often and take off the bottom to release the ash.  And for some reason, my screw pin on the bottom to hold in the bottom piece is sometimes very hard to get off with gloves and I have to get a pipe wrench to get off.  Probably oil or WD-40 to the hole and screw would help but always forget to do that.



The ash falls out more easier with the bottom cap removed and I’m thinking with the added oxygen with the bottom cap off allows, that it might promote a better burn if using more hardwood is desired.  With the bottom cap off, it does burn through the charcoal faster and I put a metal bucket underneath the canister to catch the falling ash.  Adding four more holes like the mod I did is definitely better then the stock base cap holes.  When using a greater charcoal ratio to hardwood, you’re able to taste the charcoal flavor profile and the hardwood in the cooked bbq...  Something that the regular pellet grill smoke can’t produce.  Even when mixing Lumberjack CharHickory pellets in with their 100% Hickory pellets, it’s not the same...  The Weber Chimney that I have are not small and I think using a smaller Chimney would make it easier to pour the charcoal into the canister.  Good luck on the wings today and post back how they turn out.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  In SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## mike guy (Jun 16, 2020)

I tried running with the bottom cap on and the smoke was awful.  I might could have tweaked it to make it work, but it was obvious the fire was choked and the canister wasn’t even half full.  It was the first thing I tried and had the most impact.  

I was thinking of trying some kind of daisy wheel for the top, but so far it’s running smooth for me with the top partial open and the bottom off.

I do think you could run with the bottom on if you got a stronger air pump.  Maybe even put a splitter on the air hose and pipe some into the bottom.


----------



## kstone113 (Jun 17, 2020)

I tried the cap off and it did burn through faster but I think I like the cap on more.  I probably will drill some holes in it like RCAlan did.  One thing that unfortunately did not change is I still have to push down charcoal or wood down to the bottom after awhile and gravity doesn't seem to do it?  Do others have this problem?  I pretty much always after an hour or so open the top and push down stuff and that gets it smoking more without even adding anything.  

The wings came out good.  I don't think the extra work made a huge difference but did have a slightly more charcoal smoke taste to them but I won't say it was a game changer.  I still haven't done a brisket with the Magnum PIG but should be soon and can't wait for that.  I have done chicken thighs/legs which made a big difference(longer time with smoke than wings) and also pulled pork.  But your shorter cooks, I don't think it makes a huge difference.  Sometimes with shorter cooks(and I've done this with wings and liked the results), I will use a smoke tube and mix in wood chips with the pellets.  Problem with that though is my pellet tube doesn't stay lite unless I have the grill higher like 250 to have enough air flow to keep the pellets/wood burning.  

So wing wise, I'm still testing out methods and smoke flavor.  But even without a tube, two hours on low (Xtreme smoke) and turn up to 425 has good results.  

I do still plan to buy some lump charcoal and mix with briquettes in the near future.


----------



## Joma (Jun 17, 2020)

kstone113 said:


> I tried the cap off and it did burn through faster but I think I like the cap on more.  I probably will drill some holes in it like RCAlan did.  One thing that unfortunately did not change is I still have to push down charcoal or wood down to the bottom after awhile and gravity doesn't seem to do it?  Do others have this problem?  I pretty much always after an hour or so open the top and push down stuff and that gets it smoking more without even adding anything.
> 
> The wings came out good.  I don't think the extra work made a huge difference but did have a slightly more charcoal smoke taste to them but I won't say it was a game changer.  I still haven't done a brisket with the Magnum PIG but should be soon and can't wait for that.  I have done chicken thighs/legs which made a big difference(longer time with smoke than wings) and also pulled pork.  But your shorter cooks, I don't think it makes a huge difference.  Sometimes with shorter cooks(and I've done this with wings and liked the results), I will use a smoke tube and mix in wood chips with the pellets.  Problem with that though is my pellet tube doesn't stay lite unless I have the grill higher like 250 to have enough air flow to keep the pellets/wood burning.
> 
> ...



With wings and the short cooking times, do you think doing a heavy wood mix in the Magnum with the less desirable TWS would result in better smoke flavor?  To me, it seems like the pellet tubes tend to give off TWS to begin with, and smoked wings on my gas grill with the pellet tubes came out pretty good...more than pretty good actually.  Some of the best wings I've had.  On the pellet grill they're still good, but like everything, lack  smoke flavor...even with pellet tubes...doubled up even.    But I never have great smoke flavor from the pellet grill...(fingers crossed this changes when this guy shows up!)


----------



## RCAlan (Jun 17, 2020)

Kstone113, I do pull the top cap off to check the progress of the burn  after about an hour and I’ll tap the sides of the canister to help the ash fall through and out of the bottom of the canister.  I tend to get a better smoke burn when I fill the Magnum halfway with coals then add a wood chunk or 2,  then add some more coals on top of the wood chunk and lastly add some wood chips on top.  It’s filled just below the outlet tube.   FYI...  You never want to over smoke bbq chicken...  

Joma, does your pellet grill have a smoke setting on it?  If it does, always run it for at least an hour to help add more pellet smoke and use a strong flavor pellet like 100% Hickory.  When you get your SD Magnum Smoke Gen. installed remember, the more wood you burn the more smoke the Magnum will produce, but your goal should be is to produce good smoke.  Start with a hot base of coals, about 50% full, then add your wood about 30% and then add a few more coals and then some wood chips to top it off.  Run the SD Magnum Smoke Canister while your grill is on its Smoke setting or between 180*-200* degrees to help maximize good smoke production.  Good luck.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  In SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## Joma (Jun 17, 2020)

RCAlan said:


> Kstone113, I do pull the top cap off to check the progress of the burn  after about an hour and I’ll tap the sides of the canister to help the ash fall through and out of the bottom of the canister.  I tend to get a better smoke burn when I fill the Magnum halfway with coals then add a wood chunk or 2,  then add some more coals on top of the wood chunk and lastly add some wood chips on top.  It’s filled just below the outlet tube.   FYI...  You never want to over smoke bbq chicken...
> 
> Joma, does your pellet grill have a smoke setting on it?  If it does, always run it for at least an hour to help add more pellet smoke and use a strong flavor pellet like 100% Hickory.  When you get your SD Magnum Smoke Gen. installed remember, the more wood you burn the more smoke the Magnum will produce, but your goal should be is to produce good smoke.  Start with a hot base of coals, about 50% full, then add your wood about 30% and then add a few more coals and then some wood chips to top it off.  Run the SD Magnum Smoke Canister while your grill is on its Smoke setting or between 180*-200* degrees to help maximize good smoke production.  Good luck.
> 
> Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  In SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi



It does have a smoke setting.  I did a pork butt over the weekend and started it on the smoke setting for an hour and a half along with two pellet tubes going most the entire cook.  I used Traeger 100% hickory pellets in the tubes and Pit Boss 100% hickory pellets in the grill.  I'm sure neither are  great, but would the difference be significant with better pellets?  A little difference maybe...but significant?

The pork butt...the only 'real' smoke flavor came from spraying the pulled meat with a liquid smoke spritz...after trying it and not tasting any smoke prior.  Shoulda spritzed with the smoke broth mix while it was cooking.


----------



## RCAlan (Jun 18, 2020)

Joma said:


> It does have a smoke setting.  I did a pork butt over the weekend and started it on the smoke setting for an hour and a half along with two pellet tubes going most the entire cook.  I used Traeger 100% hickory pellets in the tubes and Pit Boss 100% hickory pellets in the grill.  I'm sure neither are  great, but would the difference be significant with better pellets?  A little difference maybe...but significant?
> 
> The pork butt...the only 'real' smoke flavor came from spraying the pulled meat with a liquid smoke spritz...after trying it and not tasting any smoke prior.  Shoulda spritzed with the smoke broth mix while it was cooking.



Joma, I have couple of questions for you...  What type of bbq grills did you use to have and are most familiar with?   When you were using your old smokers/grills, what kind of smoke where they producing and how much?    Was it white smoke and if so, could you see it clearly or just a little?   I’m thinking if you had your pellet grill on smoke mode and was using two pellet tubes at the same time and the smoke still wasn’t enough, then I’m thinking that it’s the type of smoke that you’re use to...  and that type of smoke may be hard, if not impossible for a pellet grill to produce.  The SD Magnum P.I.G. will give you a lot more options in obtaining the type of smoke that you’re looking for, but even the Magnum P.I.G. smoke is not overpowering when it’s TBS.  TBS type smoke to me doesn’t taste overpowering or super strong.  TWS to me definitely produces a strong flavor profile and can be overpowering to some.  Some TWS is not bad, but to much TWS for long periods of time can be overpowering...  Hopefully the Magnum P.I.G. Smoke Gen. works out for you, because it does burn real hardwood and lump charcoals...  Something a pellet grill in its normal function can’t.   I hope everything gets figured out and you’re finally able to get the type of smoke you’re looking for.  

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  In SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## Joma (Jun 18, 2020)

RCAlan said:


> Joma, I have couple of questions for you...  What type of bbq grills did you use to have and are most familiar with?   When you were using your old smokers/grills, what kind of smoke where they producing and how much?    Was it white smoke and if so, could you see it clearly or just a little?   I’m thinking if you had your pellet grill on smoke mode and was using two pellet tubes at the same time and the smoke still wasn’t enough, then I’m thinking that it’s the type of smoke that you’re use to...  and that type of smoke may be hard, if not impossible for a pellet grill to produce.  The SD Magnum P.I.G. will give you a lot more options in obtaining the type of smoke that you’re looking for, but even the Magnum P.I.G. smoke is not overpowering when it’s TBS.  TBS type smoke to me doesn’t taste overpowering or super strong.  TWS to me definitely produces a strong flavor profile and can be overpowering to some.  Some TWS is not bad, but to much TWS for long periods of time can be overpowering...  Hopefully the Magnum P.I.G. Smoke Gen. works out for you, because it does burn real hardwood and lump charcoals...  Something a pellet grill in its normal function can’t.   I hope everything gets figured out and you’re finally able to get the type of smoke you’re looking for.
> 
> Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  In SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi



I'm somewhat new to smoking my own meats...in the past I've just been a fan of eating at BBQ joints.  Didn't know how to make my own and was a bit intimidated by the thought.  But my obsession with it came after my in-laws got an electric smoker and we had a pork butt from it.  The smoke flavor was strong and it was incredible!  And it didn't seem all that difficult.  I was going to just get an electric smoker of my own, but it was winter so they were out of season and no good deals to be found.  I did get a couple pellet tubes, though, and used them on my gas grill and got pretty good results doubling them up.  A few months later I happened upon a Masterbuilt pellet grill on clearance for only $100 so I figured what the hell?  Unfortunately I haven't been able to get good (aka strong) smoke flavor on it even with the pellet tubes.  You'd think I should just ditch the pellet grill, but I DO like how easy they are to use, getting the temp set and not going through most of a tank of propane doing an overnight cook.  Yes, you go through most a hopper of pellets, too, so what's the diff?  Well, the difference is you can easily top off the hopper before you start your cook rather than making sure you're starting with a full propane tank...and holding a consistent temp on a gasser isn't the easiest.  At least I hadn't gotten it down yet to be able to easily get to 225 for most meat or 275 for wings and hold the temp.   And it's much easier to just grab a bag of pellets while you're out and it crosses your mind rather than, oh yeah, I need more propane so I have to go home and get the tank to swap it out.  It's possible, though, I'm looking for a smoke profile most would find too much.


----------



## RCAlan (Mar 6, 2021)

Just wanted to post an update on how everything is going with the SmokeDaddy Magnum P.IG. Smoke Gen. going on 1-1/2 years now.  With COVID-19 still going on...  smh..  I have more time on my hands.   I did some testing and a few more modifications on my Magnum P.I.G... I put a stainless steel sleeve inside the canister to help the cleaning process be a little easier and perhaps produce better smoke.








The stainless steel sleeve was a pain to get too fit inside the Smoke Gen. canister, but I’m happy I installed it.  During the test smoke, I loaded the Magnum P.I.G. about 90% full with Kingsford charcoal briquettes, pre-burned and white hot in a chimney starter and just a few wood chips sprinkled on top. I wanted to see the smoke production of just mostly charcoal... I was quite surprised by the volume of smoke from mostly charcoals being burned.

















This is the smoke production from just the Smoke Gen., about 90% full of charcoal and few wood chips on top of the coals...  and no pellet smoke from the grill.  I also relocated the Magnum P.I.G. Smoke Gen. from being installed on the side of the cooking chamber, beneath the smoke stack, and remounted it to the back of the cooking chamber.   When the grill is on, the grills fan is always running and kicks in harder at higher temps... The air pressure produced by the fan can cause the smoke to be blown out the bottom of the smoke canister and not in the grill, if the Smoke Generator is installed in the wrong location. This new location eliminates that from happening and the smoke goes directly onto the meat and throughout the cooking chamber.   200* degrees or 300* degrees grill temps, no problem...  Just a nice flow of Charcoal and Hardwood smoke...   and if there’s ever to much smoke, I can always dial it back with the shut off valve.  Overall, I’m very happy and the lack of Hardwood Smoke from my Pellet Grill is never an issue anymore.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... In SoCal and Always... Semper Fi


----------



## RCAlan (Mar 15, 2021)

FYI...  Lone Star Grills new Pellet Grill promo video...  
In the promo video, about halfway through it, they offer a unique feature that allows it to produce true Hardwood and Charcoal smoke from their pellet grills...   Guess what you it is??  It’s a Smoke Basket...  Something I’ve been using in my current setup going on a year... 
	

		
			
		

		
	






  I’m not knocking their pellet grill.  It looks like a very well built, top of the line, made in the USA pellet grill for the $2000.00 price tag.  I guess like minded bbq minds think a like when it comes to bbqing and creating a traditional smoke flavor profile environment for their bbq.  The only way to get and enjoy true hardwood and charcoal smoke from a grill, including Pellet Grills, is from true hardwood and charcoal.   Even the $4000.00 IronSide Vertical Wood burning Pellet Grill uses a Smoke Basket...












Extra work indeed, fire and smoke management definitely requires some extra work and knowledge...  FYI.. there’s a lot more room for errors when you’re dealing with hardwood and coals, but the end results from the extra effort is great hardwood and charcoal smoke from a pellet grill.  For all the doubters, running the SmokeDaddy Magnum P.I.G. Cold Smoke Generator and adding a Smoke Basket at the same time, can put the smoke level right at stick burner level, with the bonus ability of dialing back the smoke and going straight Pellet smoke as well.  This is going to be fun Spring and Summer 2021 for bbqing for sure.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  In SoCal and Always...  Semper


----------



## nawlinsborn73 (May 6, 2022)

RCAlan said:


> Kstone113, I do pull the top cap off to check the progress of the burn  after about an hour and I’ll tap the sides of the canister to help the ash fall through and out of the bottom of the canister.  I tend to get a better smoke burn when I fill the Magnum halfway with coals then add a wood chunk or 2,  then add some more coals on top of the wood chunk and lastly add some wood chips on top.  It’s filled just below the outlet tube.   FYI...  You never want to over smoke bbq chicken...
> 
> Joma, does your pellet grill have a smoke setting on it?  If it does, always run it for at least an hour to help add more pellet smoke and use a strong flavor pellet like 100% Hickory.  When you get your SD Magnum Smoke Gen. installed remember, the more wood you burn the more smoke the Magnum will produce, but your goal should be is to produce good smoke.  Start with a hot base of coals, about 50% full, then add your wood about 30% and then add a few more coals and then some wood chips to top it off.  Run the SD Magnum Smoke Canister while your grill is on its Smoke setting or between 180*-200* degrees to help maximize good smoke production.  Good luck.
> 
> Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  In SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


I'm a LITTLE late to the party. Can you tell me where you bought the larger baffle spring?


----------



## RCAlan (May 6, 2022)

nawlinsborn73 said:


> I'm a LITTLE late to the party. Can you tell me where you bought the larger baffle spring?



I bought the larger baffle spring at Home Depot.  The one I bought was about the same length as the original SD baffle spring, but it was definitely about an inch wider in width.  I had to cut the end hooks off to make a clean shaped baffle.  FYI.  When loading the canister…  The Magnum P.I.G. canister, I would put 2 small hardwood chunks at the bottom of the canister and then load the rest of the canister with lit/ashed over charcoals, just below the outlet air line and then put some hardwood chips on top of the lit coals.  The hardwood chunks placed at the bottom of the canister will burn slower/smolder, while the lit charcoals on top of the hardwood chunks will clean the smoke..  Kinda like the logic of a Gravity Feed burn.  Lastly, read posting #115..  The stainless sleeve I installed made a huge difference in cleaning the canister.  The stainless sleeve came from Home Depot as well.   .02.  Good luck.

__________________
Char-Griller 980 GF… Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... In SoCal and Always... Semper Fi


----------



## kstone113 (Sep 23, 2022)

I haven't looked at this forum or this thread in awhile.

Time has passed and while I still like the magnum PIG, I've found myself using a smoke tube filled(alternating pellets/wood chips/pellets/wood chips) with wood chips and pellets.  I also use the royal oak charcoal pellets instead of regular pellets.  This takes a lot less effort and produces good smoke flavor.  If I have time, I still use the magnum PIG.  But for those who want to save money at the very least, the smoke tube with wood chips and pellets works pretty darn good.  

The stainless steel sleeve is a good idea.  

RCAlan - I saw you posted a combo smoker above(pellet and offset).  I believe Mephmis makes one also.  

But for those who read this long forum, don't sleep on a smoke tube.  Just has to have wood chips in there to get more smoke flavor.  Filled just with pellets, I never really noticed a difference.


----------



## RCAlan (Sep 24, 2022)

kstone113 said:


> I haven't looked at this forum or this thread in awhile.
> 
> Time has passed and while I still like the magnum PIG, I've found myself using a smoke tube filled(alternating pellets/wood chips/pellets/wood chips) with wood chips and pellets.  I also use the royal oak charcoal pellets instead of regular pellets.  This takes a lot less effort and produces good smoke flavor.  If I have time, I still use the magnum PIG.  But for those who want to save money at the very least, the smoke tube with wood chips and pellets works pretty darn good.
> 
> ...



I agree, if someone is looking for a little extra smoke flavor profile on their pellet grill bbq’s, then there first choice/step up should be a pellet smoke tube filled with a mixture of hardwood chips and smoke pellets…  Mainly for the cost savings, but also for the little extra boost in smoke flavor.  The pellet tube mixture of hardwood chips and pellets is not overpowering…  it’s just a nice increase in smoke flavor that many are missing from pellets alone from their pellet smokers.  The smoke generators from SmokeDaddyinc are very effective as well and can burn more volume of hardwood chunks, charcoal and pellets then a smoke tube can, but at the expense of the increase in cost.  I see the new Camp Chef Woodwind has a hardwood burning smoke generator built into it as well, so other pellet grill manufacturers are catching on as well.  It’s always nice to be able to increase the smoke intensity if desired or dial it back if necessary.  Oh and those with pellet grills that have the extra interior real estate inside, can add a smoke basket and load it with charcoal and hardwood chunks as well at the cost of a pellet smoke tube.  It’s great to be able to think outside the box and produce great bbq.  .02

__________________
Char-Griller 980 GF… Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... In SoCal and Always... Semper Fi


----------

